# Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März



> Dr. Thomas Meinelt, Referent für Gewässer und Naturschutz des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V., ließ uns auf Nachfrage und nach zähen Verhandlungen mit dem DAV  wenigstens eine Zusammenfassung seiner Zusammenfassung zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen zukommen.
> 
> Den gesamten Artikel kann man dem Link im Artikel folgend lesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ich kann den Text von Dr. Meinelt im Ergebnis nur zustimmen. Ich hoffe das dieses Allgemein auch einmal anerkannt wird. Prof. Arlinghaus hatte änliches ja auch schon pupliziert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Unabhängig davon, dass sich bei der Frage nach dem Schmerzempfinden von Fischen immer wieder Wissenschaftler finden werden, die das Gegenteil behaupten und dann von PETA&Co. als Monstranz vor sich her getragen werden:

Das Tierschutzgesetz bezieht sich ja auch auf das Thema Stress. Es gibt ein Gerichtsurteil, das hier im Forum auch schon diskutiert wurde, in dem die Begründung für die Verurteilung des C&R-Anglers auf auslösen von "Unwohlsein" und Todesangst beim Fisch abhob.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Käse gegessen und wir Angler müssen uns damit arangieren, dass Fische nun mal vom Tierschutzgesetz eingeschlossen werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ist ja hochinteressant.


Nein, nicht der Inhalt. Das ist nur die Gegenstudie zur Gegenstudie einer Gegenstudie, die das Gegenteil beweisen soll. Neverending story halt.

Und alle Studien dieser Welt können die einfachen und logischen Antworten, die die Evolution auf diese Frage gibt, nicht klarer zum Ausdruck bringen. 

Aber die Evolution hat ja nicht studiert, was weiß die schon?

Jut, aber dafür kann weder der DAV noch Herr Meinelt was, das Fische angeblich Schmerz und Leid erfahren können, ist ganz einfach die verkorkste Denke weiter Teile der Gesellschaft, die sich jedoch nicht zu Schade ist, Fleisch und Geflügel aus Massentierhaltung zu essen.

Viiiiel interessanter ist was ganz anderes.

Der Inhalt dieser Studie geht zu 100% gegen die VDSF-Denke. Sie führt das Bayerische VDSF-Totschlaggesetz (Was Du schützen willst musst Du töten) ebenso ad absurdum, wie das dazu passende Tierschutz-Kauderwelsch auf der VDSF-Homepage.

*Zitat:*
_
Die Politik/Öffentlichkeit und Exekutive sind geneigt, Fischen Schmerz anzudichten, ein sozialpolitisches Manöver mit katastrophalen Auswirkungen für das Verständnis von Fischgesundheit und unser Verhältnis zum Fisch … In Deutschland, das zudem ein höchst unpräzises Tierschutzgesetz besitzt, eine Katastrophe!_

Da hat der gute Herr Meinelt doch glatt vergessen, den VDSF zu erwähnen.

Oder reiht er den unter "Öffentlichkeit" ein. Ist er ein Schelm ?

Und logischerweise findet man auf der VDSF-Homepage keinerlei Hinweise oder Links auf die Veröffentlichung des DAV.

Wen juckts ?


Allerdings hab ich mauscheln hören, dass VDSF und DAV bald fusionieren wollen. Sie wollen einen einheitlichen, starken Bundesverband gründen, der mit einer Stimme spricht.

Sagt man.

Jetzt bin ich mal arg gespannt, was diese eine Stimme, so die denn zustande kommt, in ein paar Tagen zu diesem Thema sagt?

Aber sicher weiß der Webmaster des DAV, wie man Veröffentlichungen löscht.

Ob der Herr Meinelt auch gewusst hat, dass er sich die Arbeit möglicherweise nur gemacht hat, damit das eine knappe Woche auf der DAV-Homepage zu lesen ist?
Oder geht man beim DAV davon aus, dass es stehen bleiben kann, weil das mit der "einen Stimme" sowieso nicht zustande kommen wird ?

Wie auch immer. Immerhin hat Herr Meinelt mit dem AB zusammengearbeitet, und so bleibt wenigstens die Zusammenfassung seiner Zusammenfassung der Öffentlichkeit erhalten.

Er hat seine Arbeit jedenfalls gut gemacht. Es ist ein, wenn auch vielleicht kurzfristiger, Schlag ins Gesicht des tierschutzhörigen VDSF, und angesichts der bevorstehenden Fusionsabstimmung in seiner politischen Wirkung sicher nicht zu unterschätzen. 







PS.

Man stelle sich vor, die meisten Verbände würden statt von Fehlfunktionären, von kompetenten Menschen geführt. So wie in Niedersachsen z.B.
Und man stelle sich weiter vor, die würden sich zusammensetzen und in guter handwerklicher Manier eine Fusion vorbereiten ud durchführen. Eine Fusion, die den Zweck hat, das Angeln und die Angler zu fördern und zu vertreten.

Ich denke, da gäbe es unendlich viel Potential, was richtig Gutes draus zu machen. 
Und so wartet die Anglerwelt auf eine Fachstudie mit dem Titel:"Können Funktionäre denken?"

Ja, natürlich können sie...manche....einige.....alle?

Stoff für die nächste Studie: "Warum tun es die meisten dann nicht?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Das Tierschutzgesetz bezieht sich ja auch auf das Thema Stress.



Hier gehts nicht um Stress, sondern um nur Schmerz - beim Stress wirds noch interessanter, da das noch weniger eineutig als negative Empfindung (weder bei Menschen, noch viel weniger bei Fischen) belegt werden kann. 



> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Käse gegessen und wir Angler müssen uns damit arangieren, dass Fische nun mal vom Tierschutzgesetz eingeschlossen werden.


Hätten wir vernünftige Verbände, die auf vernünftiger, wissenschaftlicher  Basis wie oben gegen solche nicht beweisbaren Mutmaßungen vorgehen würden, sähe das anders aus.

Man kann nämlich tatsächlich Gesetze ändern - das mit in Stein gehauen waren die 10 Gebote, nicht deutsche Gesetze..........

Wenn natürlich erstmal unterm Dach des VDSF fusioniert ist, wo diese von Dir geschilderte Denkweise ja vorherrscht, werden natürlich solche Dinge wie die hier von Dr. Thomas Meinelt zusammengefasste Zusammenfassung nicht mehr für Angler positiv wirken können..

Interessant für DAVler vielleicht aber folgende Aussage aus dem Protokoll der JHV vom 17.11. in Berlin des VDSF:


			
				auszugsweises Zitat schrieb:
			
		

> *Herr Stoof* erklärte, dass der VDSF im künftigen Verband 75% der Mitglieder stellen wird.
> 
> Seiner Meinung nach heißt das, dass der ehemalige VDSF im neuen Verband eine Stimmenmehrheit haben wird, aus der heraus agiert werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Damit auch DAVler wissen/merken, was Sache ist und wie da gedacht wird im VDSF......

Ich bin jedenfalls froh dass es noch zwei Verbände gibt und daher sowas noch veröffentlicht wird - nutzen wirs, bevors vorbei ist..


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Die Tatsache, dass Fische vom Tierschutzgesetz eingeschlossen werden, steht ja auch nicht bzw. stand ja auch nie zur Debatte.
Anhand der Arlinghaus-Studien und auch aus dem hier Zitierten geht klar hervor, dass "Stressempfinden", also das bewusste gedankliche Erleben einer unangenehmen Situation, ebenfalls gewisser celebraler Voraussetzungen bedarf, die eben nur bei höheren Säugetieren gegeben sind.
In den mir bekannten Urteilen gegen Angler wurde genau dies jedoch leider bisher nicht debattiert. Die Frage, ob man einem Fisch "Stress", "Schmerzen" oder "Leiden" überhaupt zufügen kann, wenn dessen Gehirn gar nicht in der Lage ist, dieses zu empfinden, ist und bleibt bisher ungeklärt.


----------



## daci7 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Das Tierschutzgesetz hat erstmal garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun würde ich behaupten - es schließt einfach alle Wirbeltiere ein und damit auch die Fische. Daran zu rütteln würde mMn schlafende Hunde wecken.
Die Definition des Gesetzes wurde notgedrungen mehr oder weniger willkürlich festgelegt, da es eben keine eindeutigen Beweise für/gegen Schmerz bei Tieren geben kann.
Viel interessanter ist der Artikel und dessen Bedeutung mMn in Diskussionen innerhalb der Anglerschaft und bei den Angler betreffenden Gesetzen.
#h
Edit: Mit dem letzten Satz meine ich vor allem die anglerinterne Gesetzgebung größteils manipuliert durch die beiden hier wohlbekannten Verbände, aber das hat sich in den anderen beiträgen ja schon herauskristallisiert.


----------



## mantikor (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Sie wollen einen einheitlichen, starken Bundesverband gründen,  der mit einer Stimme spricht.


das ist wunschdenken, so wie überall wenn es politisch wird, so liberale und demokratische konzepte funktionieren nur im glücksfall und wenn wirklich alle an einem strang ziehen !



> Viel interessanter ist der Artikel und dessen Bedeutung mMn in  Diskussionen innerhalb der Anglerschaft und bei den Angler betreffenden  Gesetzen.



wo ich zu der frage komme wie hoch entwickelt ist ein fischhirn!?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



mantikor schrieb:


> wo ich zu der frage komme wie hoch entwickelt ist ein fischhirn!?



Mir fallen da ganz spontan andere Hirne ein, bei denen die Klärung dieser Frage vordringlicher erscheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir fallen da ganz spontan andere Hirne ein, bei denen die Klärung dieser Frage vordringlicher erscheint.


----------



## mantikor (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

das spassvogelteam, sehr sachlich !


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Wieso, sie haben doch recht, mantikor!

Diese und ähnliche Diskussionen brauchten wir nicht zu führen, wenn die Verbände soviel für die Fische getan hätten wie für die Katz'!!! :m


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/pubs/Fishwelfare/Rose.pdf

Ja ja Schmerz beim fisch 


Alle haben sich damals erfolgreich wehren können (Reiter Züchter....etc.) Nur der Angler wurde verkauft und verraten.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Nenenene, der Angler hat seine "Verräter" ja sogar noch gewählt und bezahlt!

Also wars der Wunsch der Mehrheit..........................

Wobei das auch wurscht ist und nicht das Thema hier..

Sondern, dass hier eine Zusammenfassung vorliegt, die eine Vielzahl von Wissenschaftlern und Studien zusammenfasst und dies gegen den Unfug stellt, den manche Schützer so gerne missionarisch wie nachweisbar falsch verbreiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

PS:
Hier nochmal der Link zum Gesamtartikel:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=471&Itemid=479


----------



## chester (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

So wie der Artikel geschrieben ist, ist er das Papier nicht wert auf dem er gedruckt ist. Von einem promovierten Dr. Ing. sollte man schon mehr erwarten können. So ist es einfach nur als Kommentar und Lobbyismus-Werk anzusehen. Alleine schon der Versuch der umgekehrten Korrelation. So werden ernsthafte Bestrebungen der Materie näher zu kommen torpediert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/pubs/Fishwelfare/Rose.pdf
> 
> Ja ja Schmerz beim fisch
> 
> ...


 
Du hast im Prinzip Recht, aber das Tierschutzgesetz fliegt immer mehr Gruppen um die Ohren:

Beispiel:
http://www.cavallo.de/news/boxenhaltung-und-rollkur-urteil-mit-folgen-fuer-alle.622431.233219.htm


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast im Prinzip Recht, aber das Tierschutzgesetz fliegt immer mehr Gruppen um die Ohren:
> 
> Beispiel:
> http://www.cavallo.de/news/boxenhaltung-und-rollkur-urteil-mit-folgen-fuer-alle.622431.233219.htm


 

Die wehren sich aber,der Verband kämpft,uns hat man damals erzählt es wird sich nix für uns Angler ändern.

Keine 6 Monate später ging es los.
Ja liebe Petraa Nabu...usw.machen wir kein Problem so wie ihr das wollt.

Das ist der kleine unterschied.

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



gründler schrieb:


> Die wehren sich aber,der Verband kämpft,uns hat man damals erzählt es wird sich nix für uns Angler ändern.
> 
> Keine 6 Monate später ging es los.
> Ja liebe Petraa Nabu...usw.machen wir kein Problem so wie ihr das wollt.
> ...



In der VDSf Spitze und in den Landesverbänden saßen oder sitzen Personen die keine Ahnung von dieser Materie haben.
Eher tummeln sich hier Fischbiologen als erfolgreiche Rechtsanwälte.
Die Sparte Angeln hat keine Lobby, keine ausreichende Prominenz.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



chester schrieb:


> So wie der Artikel geschrieben ist, ist er das Papier nicht wert auf dem er gedruckt ist. Von einem promovierten Dr. Ing. sollte man schon mehr erwarten können. So ist es einfach nur als Kommentar und Lobbyismus-Werk anzusehen. Alleine schon der Versuch der umgekehrten Korrelation. So werden ernsthafte Bestrebungen der Materie näher zu kommen torpediert.



UI, noch ein Evolutionsleugner.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber die Natur weiß mehr als der Studierte.

Drum sollten mehr Menschen von der Natur lernen, als in x-ter Generation aus Büchern abzuschreiben, oder denen hinterherzulaufen, die aus Büchern abgeschrieben haben.


----------



## chester (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

So mit Erkenntnisgewinn als solchem hast du es nicht so oder? 

Es geht darum wisschenschaftlich fundiert einen Sachverhalt zu klären und das gelingt bis jetzt nicht und diese Pamphlet, zu mehr reicht es leider nicht, entspricht nicht ansatzweise diesen Regeln. 

Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns es einfach machen und einfach nur in der Natur umherrschauen - jeder so wie er meint, da können wir uns ja auch gleich Forschung auf allen Gebieten knicken und wir alle haben mehr Zeit am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Jeder interessierte sollte sich einmal dieses Buch durchlesen :
http://www.campus.de/sachbuch/naturwissenschaft/Inkognito.99314.html
und sich denn die obengestellte Frage noch einmal genau zu gemüte führen. 
Er wird zu der Schlussfolgerung kommen : Fische kennen soetwas wie Schmerz und Stress nicht, ihr Gehirn ist dazu nicht in der Lage dieses zu vermitteln.  ....


----------



## pro-release (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist ja hochinteressant.
> 
> 
> Nein, nicht der Inhalt. Das ist nur die Gegenstudie zur Gegenstudie einer Gegenstudie, die das Gegenteil beweisen soll. Neverending story halt.
> ...




Ist ja auch ein alter Schuh. Prof. Dr. Schreckenbach (Referent Natur- Umwelt- Tierschutz VDSF) hat die erste Studie dazu veröffentlicht, auf diese Studie baut alles auf.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



chester schrieb:


> So mit Erkenntnisgewinn als solchem hast du es nicht so oder?
> 
> Es geht darum wisschenschaftlich fundiert einen Sachverhalt zu klären und das gelingt bis jetzt nicht und diese Pamphlet, zu mehr reicht es leider nicht, entspricht nicht ansatzweise diesen Regeln.
> 
> Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns es einfach machen und einfach nur in der Natur umherrschauen - jeder so wie er meint, da können wir uns ja auch gleich Forschung auf allen Gebieten knicken und wir alle haben mehr Zeit am Wasser zu sein.




Wenn man Tatsachen im Bezug zum Wesen Fisch nicht wahnehmen und akzeptieren will, kann man soviele Gutachten erstellen bis man schwartz wird.
Der Mensch bzw. der deutsche Bürger will das Thema "Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz" einfach nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## mantikor (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Er wird zu der Schlussfolgerung kommen : Fische kennen soetwas wie  Schmerz und Stress nicht, ihr Gehirn ist dazu nicht in der Lage dieses  zu vermitteln.  ....


stress schon, aber in wie weit der wahrgenommen wird ist fraglich, schmerz denke ich überhaupt nicht sonst wäre ein drill ziemlich schnell vorbei, da der schmerz den fisch in zugrichtung der schnur lenken würde ähnlich wie beim bullenring in der nase man den bullen führt! aber da ein fisch das nicht tut ist entweder keine wahrnehmung für schmerz da oder wenn doch sein nervensystem nicht stark ausgeprägt um diesen schmerz zu kanalisieren.



> Der Mensch bzw. der deutsche Bürger will das Thema "Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz" einfach nicht akzeptieren.



und der V.D.S.F. bläst ins gleiche horn !!!


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Richtig, der Schreckenbach hat seinerzeit das Gutachten im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung des Setzkescher erstellt.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



mantikor schrieb:


> stress schon, aber in wie weit der wahrgenommen wird ist fraglich, schmerz denke ich überhaupt nicht sonst wäre ein drill ziemlich schnell vorbei, da der schmerz den fisch in zugrichtung der schnur lenken würde ähnlich wie beim bullenring in der nase man den bullen führt! aber da ein fisch das nicht tut ist entweder keine wahrnehmung für schmerz da oder wenn doch sein nervensystem nicht stark ausgeprägt um diesen schmerz zu kanalisieren.




Ich hab auch jeden Tag Stress. 
Nimmt auch keiner Rücksicht drauf.

So mancher leidet sogar an Burnout....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Mensch bzw. der deutsche Bürger will das Thema "Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz" einfach nicht akzeptieren.



Weil das so auch nicht richtig ist. Fische empfinden nachgewiesenermaßen eine Form von Schmerz/Streß. Die Frage ist, leiden sie nach einer menschlichen Definition unter diesen Empfindungen? Wohl kaum.


----------



## pro-release (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ok, da Ihr es scheinbar nicht finden wollt. Ist ja ein böser VDSF Mann:

http://www.catch-release.de/print.php?id=11


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ist kein "böser VdSF-Mann" sondern jemand, der sich genau so intensiv mit den Arbeiten von Rose (2002) auseinander gesetzt, diese übersetzt, verstanden und kommentiert hat und zu genau dem gleichen Schluss gelangt ist, wie sein Vordenker:

*Fischgehirne reichen nicht aus, um Schmerzempfinden oder daraus abgeleitetes Stressempfinden zu realisieren.*


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Achso, vielleicht ist er ja doch ein "böser VDSF Mann" aber dann aus Sicht des VdSF, weil nach deren vermitteltem Weltbild ja jeder Fisch von den unsäglichen Schmerzen des Drills und dem damit verbundenen und empfundenen Stress durch sofortiges Töten zu befreien ist.:m


----------



## pro-release (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Richtig, der Schreckenbach hat seinerzeit das Gutachten im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung des Setzkescher erstellt.




Richtig, ohne dessen Gutachten, wäre der Setzkescher heute noch verboten.

Komisch, der VDSF ist doch eurer Meinung nach gegen Angler? #q


http://www.agsb.net/Urteil.pdf 
http://www.anglerverein-hallstadt.de/pdf/Setzkescher.pdf


----------



## smithie (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Er (Schreckenbach) fasst doch lediglich die Arbeiten der anderen zusammen, wo vertritt er denn explizit eine eigene Meinung?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist kein "böser VdSF-Mann" sondern jemand, der sich genau so intensiv mit den Arbeiten von Rose (2002) auseinander gesetzt, diese übersetzt, verstanden und kommentiert hat und zu genau dem gleichen Schluss gelangt ist, wie sein Vordenker:
> 
> *Fischgehirne reichen nicht aus, um Schmerzempfinden oder daraus abgeleitetes Stressempfinden zu realisieren.*


 
Also ich lese in diesem Artikel etwas anderes:

Zitat:
Unabhängig davon, wie das Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen letztlich beantwortet wird, besteht Übereinstimmung, daß ein schonender, respektvoller und tierschutzgerechter Umgang mit Fischen im Vordergrund stehen muß, wie das der Tierschutzbericht (2003) treffend zusammenfasst:
"Die Frage, ob und in welchem Umfang Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Nach derzeitigem Wissensstand wird angenommen, daß ihr Schmerzsinn nur schwach ausgeprägt ist.* Hingegen steht es außer Zweifel, daß Fischen durch ungünstige Haltungsbedingungen oder falsches Handling erheblicher Streß und nachhaltige Schäden zugefügt werden können, die von tierschutzrechtlicher Relevanz sind*."


----------



## chester (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man Tatsachen im Bezug zum Wesen Fisch nicht wahnehmen und akzeptieren will, kann man soviele Gutachten erstellen bis man schwartz wird.
> Der Mensch bzw. der deutsche Bürger will das Thema "Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz" einfach nicht akzeptieren.



Kannst du das belegen, dass deine "Meinung" mit nachweisbarer Signifikanz richtig ist, oder kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf? Ich hab da so eien Vermutung...

Nur mal so zum Verständnis, da werden wissenschaftliche Studien betrieben zum Thema Schmerzen bei Fischen und das beste was hier wohl einige zu tun haben, ist es diese zu negieren, bzw. durch "reine Naturbeobachtung" widerlegen zu wollen. Falls das nicht hilft, wird eben der Verfasser der Studie als "gekauft" verleumdet. Da ist Meinelt immerhin schon einen Schritt weiter. Immerhin stellt er sich dem Diskurs und versucht sachlich zu agumentieren, in zentralen Punkten stützt er sich aber nur auf Behauptungen, die er nicht belegt. Und zum anderen zieht er nicht haltbare Schlüsse Stichwort ein- und zweiseitige Korrelation. Und daran krankt es, umanhängig vom Inhalt. 

Und nein, ich bin nicht das, was du wahrscheinlich als "militanter Naturschützer" betitelst. Mich kotzt hier nur das Stammtisch-Verhalten zu dem Thema an.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



chester schrieb:


> Kannst du das belegen, dass deine "Meinung" mit nachweisbarer Signifikanz richtig ist, oder kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf? Ich hab da so eien Vermutung...
> 
> Nur mal so zum Verständnis, da werden wissenschaftliche Studien betrieben zum Thema Schmerzen bei Fischen und das beste was hier wohl einige zu tun haben, ist es diese zu negieren, bzw. durch "reine Naturbeobachtung" widerlegen zu wollen. Falls das nicht hilft, wird eben der Verfasser der Studie als "gekauft" verleumdet. Da ist Meinelt immerhin schon einen Schritt weiter. Immerhin stellt er sich dem Diskurs und versucht sachlich zu agumentieren, in zentralen Punkten stützt er sich aber nur auf Behauptungen, die er nicht belegt. Und zum anderen zieht er nicht haltbare Schlüsse Stichwort ein- und zweiseitige Korrelation. Und daran krankt es, umanhängig vom Inhalt.
> 
> Und nein, ich bin nicht das, was du wahrscheinlich als "militanter Naturschützer" betitelst. Mich kotzt hier nur das Stammtisch-Verhalten zu dem Thema an.



Es gibt eine Menge Gutachten zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen auf dem Markt. Die einhellige Meinung geht dahin, dass Fische keine Schmerzen im menschlichen Sinn empfinden.
Beim Tierschutzgesetz sind aber menschliche Empfindungen zu Grunde gelegt.
Oder wie sonst nimmt man andere wirbellose Tiere vom Gesetz aus?
Es gibt Studien die Belegen das sogar Tintenfische auf schmerzauslösende Reizung reagieren.
Sogar Krebse, Hummer und Fruchtfliege.

Aber die sind ja alle nicht geschützt. Und es interessiert im Grunde auch niemanden.

Man kann also derzeit nicht wegen Quälerei eines Tintenfisches wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt werden.
Bei einem Fisch, obwohl auch hier die Sachlage ja "unklar" ist schon.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



chester schrieb:


> So mit Erkenntnisgewinn als solchem hast du es nicht so oder?
> 
> Es geht darum wisschenschaftlich fundiert einen Sachverhalt zu klären und das gelingt bis jetzt nicht und diese Pamphlet, zu mehr reicht es leider nicht, entspricht nicht ansatzweise diesen Regeln.
> 
> Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns es einfach machen und einfach nur in der Natur umherrschauen - jeder so wie er meint, da können wir uns ja auch gleich Forschung auf allen Gebieten knicken und wir alle haben mehr Zeit am Wasser zu sein.



Ich gewinne jeden Tag neue Erkenntnisse.

Eine der wichtigsten ist die, dass man "Gefühle" nicht wissenschaftlich fundiert ergründen kann. Jedenfalls nicht, solange die Wissenschaft nicht in der Lage ist, einen Menschen in einen Fisch zu verwandeln, und nach einiger Zeit wieder zurück, damit er erzählen kann, wa er erlebt hat. Dabei gilt es jedoch das Bewusstsein des Menschen zu seiner Fischzeit zu erhalten, weil er sonst gar nicht weiß, dass er als Fisch existiert hat. Das wiederum verfälscht aber das Ergebnis, weil er ja dann nicht als Fisch, sondern als Mensch empfinden würde.

Ergo wird sich das niemals wissenschaftlich fundiert nachweisen lassen.

Was aber einwandfrei nachgewiesen werden kann, und dazu muss man kein Wissenschaftler sein, sondern nur wachen Auges durch die Natur gehen, ist folgendes.

Fische können sich, wie auch Insekten, auf Grund Ihrer Lebensweise und ihrer Position in der Nahrungskette nicht die geringsten "Gefühle" leisten. Und wenn es jemals Fischarten gegeben hat, die zu Gefühlen fähig waren, so sind die nach kurzer Zeit ausgestorben.

Ein Lebewesen, welches in permanenter - d.h. sekündlicher - Gefahr lebt, gefressen zu werden, hat selber keine Sekunde Zeit, diese an Gefühle zu verschwenden. Hier regiert ausschließlich der Instinkt und angeborene oder konditionierte Verhaltensweisen. Selbst "nur" ein Stressempfinden würde die biomechanischen Abläufe in kürzester Zeit außer Kraft setzen, weil dieses in der absolut lebensfeindlichen Umwelt alle Instinkte überschatten würde.

Wer einem Fisch irgendwelche "Gefühle" zubilligt, muss das auch Fliegen, Würmern, Käfern und sonstigem niederen Getier zusprechen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oder wie sonst nimmt man andere wirbellose Tiere vom Gesetz aus?


 
Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. 
Siehe die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/tierschlv_2013/gesamt.pdf

*[FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Bold][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Bold]"§ 1 Anwendungsbereich​*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book](2) Diese Verordnung gilt für
1. das Betreuen von Tieren in einem Schlachthof,
2. das Aufbewahren von Fischen *und Krebstieren*, die zur Gewinnung von Lebensmitteln oder zum Zwecke der​Verwendung als Futtermittel bestimmt sind"
[/FONT][/FONT] *[FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Bold][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Bold]
"§ 10 Aufbewahren von Krebstieren​*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book]Das Aufbewahren lebender Krebstiere auf Eis ist verboten. Sie dürfen nur im Wasser oder nur vorübergehend
während des Transports in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der Abgabe an den Endverbraucher auf feuchter​Unterlage aufbewahrt werden."

[FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book]*[FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Bold][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Bold]§ 16 Ordnungswidrigkeiten​*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book](1) Ordnungswidrig im Sinne des § 18 Absatz 1 Nummer 3 Buchstabe a des Tierschutzgesetzes handelt, wer
vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book][FONT=DejaVuSansCondensed,Book]6. entgegen § 10 Satz 1 ein Krebstier aufbewahrt.
[/FONT][/FONT] 
[/FONT][/FONT] 
Zum Töten von Krebstieren, Schnecken etc. finden sich in der Verordnung ebenfalls Bestimmungen.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ich will denen nicht mal dieses Gefühl absprechen.
Nur ist es kein Gefühl was einem Schmerz beim Menschen entspricht.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum.
> Siehe die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung:
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/tierschlv_2013/gesamt.pdf
> 
> ...



Hier geht es um die Aufbewahrung....Schlachthof...
Steht irgendwo etwas wie Verfahren wird wenn man nem Krebs nen Bein abhakt oder ausreisst?

Und wo ist der Tintenfisch und die Fruchtfliege?


----------



## chester (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich gewinne jeden Tag neue Erkenntnisse.
> 
> Eine der wichtigsten ist die, dass man "Gefühle" nicht wissenschaftlich fundiert ergründen kann. Jedenfalls nicht, solange die Wissenschaft nicht in der Lage ist, einen Menschen in einen Fisch zu verwandeln, und nach einiger Zeit wieder zurück, damit er erzählen kann, wa er erlebt hat.
> 
> ...


Heißt, höhere Wirbeltiere könen auch keine Schmerzen haben, weil sie es nicht erzählen können - analog oben genannter abstruser These?
Heißt, Schmerz ist ein Gefühl? Hast du den Wirkmechanismus eine  Nozirezeptors überhaupt verstanden? btw, das gilt als gesichert, das  Fisch so etwas haben. 




> Was aber einwandfrei nachgewiesen werden kann, und dazu muss man kein Wissenschaftler sein, sondern nur wachen Auges durch die Natur gehen, ist folgendes.
> 
> Fische können sich, wie auch Insekten, auf Grund Ihrer Lebensweise und ihrer Position in der Nahrungskette nicht die geringsten "Gefühle" leisten. Und wenn es jemals Fischarten gegeben hat, die zu Gefühlen fähig waren, so sind die nach kurzer Zeit ausgestorben.
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung, an der Stelle wird es mir zu esoterisch. Das ist mit Abstand der größte Dummpfug den ich je gelesen haben und widerspricht aller (bio)wissenschatlichen Erkenntnis.  Ich halte mich da lieber an belastabre Fakten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Heißt, Schmerz ist ein Gefühl? Hast du den Wirkmechanismus eine Nozirezeptors überhaupt verstanden? btw, das gilt als gesichert, das Fisch so etwas haben.


Guckst Du:



> Einer der kritischsten Aspekte in der Schmerzdiskussion ist die Unterscheidung von Nozizeption (Weiterleitung von Reizen aus schädlichen Ereignissen an Hirnstrukturen) und Schmerz(-wahrnehmung).
> Reize werden an den cerebralen Cortex (Großhirnrinde) geleitet.
> 
> Diese höher entwickelten Hirnregionen, die notwendig sind, um bewusst Schmerz zu empfinden, sind nur bei höheren Säugetieren zu finden (Rose 2002).
> ...



Solltest Du Wissenschaftler sein und das widerlegen können, solltest Du Dich outen und das dann tun.



> Das ist mit Abstand der größte Dummpfug den ich je gelesen haben und widerspricht aller (bio)wissenschatlichen Erkenntnis. Ich


Unabhängig von Schmerz oder Stress, den Du vielleicht empfindest, ist das nicht unser Umgangston hier-  auch bei Dir zum letzten Mal!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hier geht es um die Aufbewahrung....Schlachthof...
> Steht irgendwo etwas wie Verfahren wird wenn man nem Krebs nen Bein abhakt oder ausreisst?
> 
> Und wo ist der Tintenfisch und die Fruchtfliege?


 
Ja, ja, die Fruchtfliege ... :m

Die Schlachtverordnung gilt neben dem Tierschutzgesetz für alle, nicht nur für Gewerbliche.

Die Punkte bzgl. Krebshälterung und -tötung sind tatsächlich Fragen in der bayerischen Fischereiprüfung.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Fruchtfliege ... :m
> 
> Die Schlachtverordnung gilt neben dem Tierschutzgesetz für alle, nicht nur für Gewerbliche.
> 
> Die Punkte bzgl. Krebshälterung und -tötung sind tatsächlich Fragen in der bayerischen Fischereiprüfung.



Ich habe es gelesen.
Unterpunkt Hausschlachtung.

Auch das Thema Sachkunde.  

Die Fruchtfliege hat diese Nozizeptoren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rose (2002) kam deshalb zu dem Schluss, dass ein Fisch kein dem Menschen ähnliches Schmerzempfinden ausprägen könne.


 
Das stimmt, ist bei der ganzen Debatte um C&R aber völlig Banane. Die meisten veurteilten C&R-Angler wurden wegen des angeblichen Stress-Faktors ("Verursachung von Unwohlsein", "Todesangst" etc.) verknackt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Hier gehts um Fische und deren Schmerzempfinden, nicht um TSG, nicht um c+r, nicht um Stress, nicht um Schlachtordnung für Gewerbliche!
OnTopic bleiben!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um Fische und deren Schmerzempfinden, nicht um TSG, nicht um c+r, nicht um Stress, nicht um Schlachtordnung für Gewerbliche!
> OnTopic bleiben!



Naja, offensichtlich ist dem Staat dies aber auch Schnuppe.
Er stellt ja auch Krustentiere unter Schutz.
Und dies sind bekannterweise keine Wirbeltiere.

Aber der Tintenfisch und oder auch die Fruchtfliege...  

Was ist jetzt für den Schutz von Tieren maßgebend?

Schmerzempfinden ala Menschen?
Oder diese Nozizeptoren(?)...oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Hier gehts aber nicht um den Staat und dessen ignorante Sichtweise, sondern um eine Zusammenfassung wissenschaftlicher Studien zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen, im Original auf über 37 Seiten..


----------



## olaf70 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ist es mir eigentlich egal, ob der Fisch an meiner Angel Schmerzen empfindet oder nicht. Nach meinen subjektiven Erfahrungen ist es dem Fisch (mindestens) im höchsten Maße unangenehm an einem Angelhaken zu hängen. Soviel steht für mich fest, und da brauch ich auch keinen Professor mit einer schlauen Studie für.

Aber ich bin Angler und nehme die "Schmerzen" des Fisches billigend in Kauf. Der Fisch wird zügig und waidgerecht versorgt oder kommt wieder in sein Element zurück und gut ist. Ein Jäger wird schließlich auch keine schlaflose Nacht haben, wenn er Bambis Mutter totschießt. Ich brauch für mich auch nicht irgendwelche Studien um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ist es mir eigentlich egal, ob der Fisch an  meiner Angel Schmerzen empfindet oder nicht. Nach meinen subjektiven  Erfahrungen ist es dem Fisch (mindestens) im höchsten Maße unangenehm an  einem Angelhaken zu hängen. Soviel steht für mich fest, und da brauch  ich auch keinen Professor mit einer schlauen Studie für.



So werden es die meisten Angler sehen!



> Ein Jäger wird schließlich auch keine schlaflose Nacht haben, wenn er Bambis Mutter totschießt.



Ein guter Jäger wird sicher ein schlechtes Gewissen haben!
Das geht nämlich normalerweise andersrum,zuerst wird Bambi geschossen und dann die Mamma!

Jürgen


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Mich persönlich interessiert die Frage in der Themenüberschrift überhaupt nicht. Genau so wenig wie die Diskussionen darüber. Ich esse auch Schwein, Rind und Geflügel. Für mich kommt es immer nur darauf an, auf welche Art und Weise diese Tiere zu einem Lebensmittel werden. Dieses sollte so schnell und Artgerecht wie möglich von statten gehen..
Ich brauche solche Studien nicht, um mich fürs angeln zu rechtfertigen oder als Fleischfresser zu entschuldigen. Haben diese Typen nichts wichtigeres zu erforschen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## olaf70 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein guter Jäger wird sicher ein schlechtes Gewissen haben!
> Das geht nämlich normalerweise andersrum,zuerst wird Bambi geschossen und dann die Mamma!
> 
> Jürgen



Auch wieder wahr. 
Waidmanns Dank.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich brauche solche Studien nicht, um mich fürs angeln zu rechtfertigen oder als Fleischfresser zu entschuldigen. Gruß Knurri


 
Doch, auch Du benötigst solche Studien. Nämlich damit Du in Zukunft noch angeln darfst. Es gibt nämlich Studien die das Gegenteil behaupten. Würde es nur diese gegenteiligen Studien geben, hätten wir alsbald ein Problem mit unserem Hobby. Dann würden wir dankbar sein, dass es Casting gibt und wir unsere Angeln dafür noch nutzen können #q.


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Mich persönlich interessiert die Frage in der Themenüberschrift überhaupt nicht. Genau so wenig wie die Diskussionen darüber. Ich esse auch Schwein, Rind und Geflügel. Für mich kommt es immer nur darauf an, auf welche Art und Weise diese Tiere zu einem Lebensmittel werden. Dieses sollte so schnell und Artgerecht wie möglich von statten gehen..
> Ich brauche solche Studien nicht, um mich fürs angeln zu rechtfertigen oder als Fleischfresser zu entschuldigen. Haben diese Typen nichts wichtigeres zu erforschen.
> Gruß Knurri



#6 gut und richtig, da knurre ich mit! #6

(persönlichen gruß an den ...meister)


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Doch, auch Du benötigst solche Studien. Nämlich damit Du in Zukunft noch angeln darfst. Es gibt nämlich Studien die das Gegenteil behaupten. Würde es nur diese gegenteiligen Studien geben, hätten wir alsbald ein Problem mit unserem Hobby. Dann würden wir dankbar sein, dass es Casting gibt und wir unsere Angeln dafür noch nutzen können #q.



Hier geht es um Schmerzempfinden und Nichtschmerzempfinden bei Fischen.
Ich sehe hier nicht die Frage ob diese Studien unsere Zukunft als Angler beeinflussen.
Bei Schweine und Rinder und Hühner und Gänse und und und spielen solche Studien ja auch keine große Rolle. Oder soll ich dir mal ein paar Bilder über die Haltung dieser Tiere hier verlinken?
Jedem seine Meinung. Auch bei der Wahl der verwendeten Smileys. 

Gruß zurück an den Hirsch!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



chester schrieb:


> Heißt, höhere Wirbeltiere könen auch keine Schmerzen haben, weil sie es nicht erzählen können - analog oben genannter abstruser These?
> Heißt, Schmerz ist ein Gefühl? Hast du den Wirkmechanismus eine  Nozirezeptors überhaupt verstanden? btw, das gilt als gesichert, das  Fisch so etwas haben.
> 
> 
> ...




Ui, entschuldige. Ich hatte Fachkenntnis vorausgesetzt. Jedenfalls hattest Du kurzfristig diesen Eindruck erweckt.

Rezeptoren nehmen Reize auf und "übersetzen" diese. Diese Reize lösen eine Reaktion aus. Viele Pflanzen haben solche Rezeptoren.
Wozu  Pflanzen, Fische und Insekten nicht in der Lage sind ist, diese Reize  in "Gefühle" umzusetzen, die ein wie auch immer geartetes Leiden  auslösen.
Um es Dir nicht zu schwer zu machen, folgendes Beispiel:

Wenn  Du Dir mit dem Hammer auf den Finger haust, reagierst Du  augenblicklich, weil Deine Nozirezeptoren Dir eine Verletzung  signalisieren. Das ist aus evolutionärer Sicht notwendig um schnell  reagieren und weiteren Verletzungen evtl. ausweichen zu können. Das können  Fische, können Insekten, können manche Pflanzen. 
Das "Gefühl", die Umsetzung der Nozizeption in Gedankenmuster, kommt erst später hinzu und läuft im Gehirn ab. Zu Beginn der  Nozizeption bist Du weitgehend Hilf- und wehrlos, je nach Stärke der  Empfindung unterschiedlich lange, obwohl Deine biomechanische  Reaktionsfähigkeit nicht beeinflusst ist. Aber Deine Gedankenmuster sind so mit der Verarbeitung von Gefühlen beschäftigt, dass Du auf nichts anderes mehr achten kannst. Diese, umgangssprachlich  "Schrecksekunde" gibt es bei Fischen nicht. Sie können augenblicklich  biomechanisch reagieren, ohne Verzögerung und ohne Unterbrechung und  solange, bis sie der Gefahr entkommen oder tot sind.


Um ein "Gefühl" zu verarbeiten braucht ein Lebewesen Zeit. Zeit, in der es auf seine Umwelt nicht mehr konzentriert achten kann. Man stelle sich einen Sardinenschwarm vor, in dem die Individuen vor Schreck einen Sekundenbruchteil erstarren oder nicht angemessen auf die Bewegung der übrigen reagieren können, weil es "weh" tut. 
Und es ist auch nicht bekannt, dass die überlebenden Sardinen sich nach einem Angriff in ein Riff zurückziehen und sich den Schweiß von der Stirn wischen. 

Höher entwickelte Lebewesen, alle Warmblüter, haben diese Zeit, weil sie einer Gefahr längerfristig entweichen können, während Fische permanent in Lebensgefahr schweben.

Die Wissenschaft ist genau an dem Punkt zu Ende, an dem der Formatio reticualris vom Limbischen System bewertet, und ein somatosensorischer Cortex ermöglicht wird. 

Und erst dahinter beginnt die Umsetzung in "Gefühle".

Und genau da beginnt die freie Interpretation. Und anhand der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, ist ein Empfinden über Gefühle wie Schmerz, Leid und Streß weder nachweisbar, noch widerlegbar.

Dazu ist dann nur noch die evolutionäre Logik anwendbar. Und Logik ist immer objektiv. 

Aus den wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen Gefühle für die Kreatur abzuleiten, ist jedenfalls wesentlich "esotherischer" als die evolutionäre Logik.


----------



## mathei (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Die Wissenschaft ist genau an dem Punkt zu Ende, an dem der Formatio reticualris vom Limbischen System bewertet, und ein somatosensorischer Cortex ermöglicht wird. 

also das hätte ich auch nicht besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Sorry tut mir leid, vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber:

Da schreibt der oberste naja Hüter der Fische und Gewässer des DAV eine Zusammenfassung zum Thema - Empfinden Fische Schmerz- eines der zentralen Themen , was der VDSF verpasst und der DAV übernehmen durfte, vermutlich u.a. um wenigstens die Gültigkeit und Anerkenntnis der DDR Fischreischeine zu erreichen ( nennt sich Interessenvertretung);-))

Nun schreibt er also zu dem Thema und was schreibt er- ein Zusammenfassung eines wissenschaftlichen Beitrages von andere Wissenschaftlern mit der Quitnessenz - nein sie können nicht. Überigens hat er das vermutlich das so geschrieben, damit es jeder verstehen kann und nicht in dem üblichen fachchinesisch, was eh kaum einer begreift.

Und, er behält das nicht für sich, nein er setzt es auf die Seite von nem Angelverband.
Ja - wie kann man denn besser unsere Interessen vertreten?
( ich will damit wahrlich nicht den DAV über den "grünen Klee" loben)
Jeder kann daraus ableiten , was er braucht.
er kann im Rahmen der Rechtsvorschriften in den Kochtopf stecken;
man kann im Rahmen usw. zurücksetzen oder 
beides tun
Keiner wird eingeengt, wenn ein Verein der Meinung ist spezielle Regelungen zu treffen - alles OK.

Nennt sich glaube mögliche gemeinsame Basis.
( Ihr wisst schon: die Basis als Fundament aller 
Grundlagen)

Was passiert?
Da meldet sich einer  und schreit - unwissenschaftlich
Prima - welcher Wissenschaftler mit nem Standpunkt ist unumstritten? 
und so weiter und so weiter, ich spare mir jetzt wirklich weiteres , es ist nachzulesen

Warum? 
Auf der Seite eines der vielgescholtenen Bundesverbände erfolgt Interessenvertretung und nix anderes erwarte ich von dem Verband

nein es gibt keine pauschale Zustimmung,
es wird konsequent demontiert, warum auch immer

Warum ist so schwer , Angler zu einer Meinung zu bewegen?
Vermutlich weil das ans Hirn des Fische geknüpft ist und wenn es denn so klein ist, fällt Intelligenz des Fisches für ausbleibende eigene Fangerfolge weg.:m
Laßt die Wissenschaftler doch ihren Kram diskuitieren, 3 Wissenschaftler und mindestens 3 Meinungen.
Und ja, ich verfolge soweit ich kann, deren Diskussion.

Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Danke, dass Du uns zum Kern zurückführst. Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht.

Jedoch...



angler1996 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Auf der Seite eines der vielgescholtenen Bundesverbände erfolgt Interessenvertretung und nix anderes erwarte ich von dem Verband
> 
> nein es gibt keine pauschale Zustimmung,
> es wird konsequent demontiert, warum auch immer



einer pauschalen Zustimmung muss zwingend die Frage folgen, wie die Geschichte in einer Woche aussieht, falls die Fusion gelingen sollte.

Ein DAV-Bundesverband, der diese Meinung vertritt und öffentlich macht, kann nicht mit einem, genau gegenläufigen, VDSF fusionieren.


----------



## Stralsund (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Schmerz hin oder her. Für was ist das relevant?
Das Schmerzempfinden der Fische wird ja oft im Zusammenhang mit C&R, Tierschutzgesetz, Wettkampffischen etc. diskutiert.

Das Tierschutzgesetz bezieht sich nicht exklusiv auf Schmerz, sondern:


> _§ 1 Grundsatz_
> Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für  das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen.  Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund *Schmerzen, Leiden oder  Schäden* zufügen.


Belässt man es also bei dem Standpunkt, dass sich Schmerzen bei Fischen nicht nachweisen lassen, bleiben immer noch Leidfähigkeit und Schaden.

Abwegig ist es nicht von "Leid" im Sinne von Unwohlsein, Stress zu sprechen, wenn ein Fisch nach dem Anbiss gedrillt wird (Entreißen aus seiner gewohnten Umgebung, extreme Wasserdruckänderung, Aussetzen der Kiemenatmung an Land, permanente Fluchtreflexe aufgrund andauernder Verletzung des Maules durch Zug am Haken, ...).

(Physische) Schäden an Maul, Organen (z.B. Schwimmblase) und an der Schleimschicht durch Drill und Landung sind nicht abstreitbar.

Also Schmerz hin oder her. Fakt ist, dass kein Fisch sich freiwillig fangen lassen würde.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass es unangemessen ist den Fisch in der Schmerz/Leid-Diskussion zu vermenschlichen. Den menschlichen Schmerz eines unter Zug stehenden Fleischerhakens durch den Unterkiefer, der uns vom Fernsehsessel unter Wasser zieht, kann man nicht mit dem eines gehakten Fisches vergleichen.
Jeder Wissenschaftler/Angler/NaBu'ler projeziert menschliche Eigenschaften nach seiner eigenen (oder in Autrag gegebenen) Weltanschauung auf den Fisch. Eine für alle Seiten befriedigende Antwort auf die Leidensfähigkeit und Schmerzempfindlichkeit bei Fischen wird es nicht geben.

Jedenfalls, wenn der Fisch die Krone der Evolution wäre, dann würde er uns fangen. Dann doch lieber der derzeitige Zustand


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ok, nehm ich doch nochmal Stellung.

Wenn wir nun den möglichen Schaden berücksichtigen, dann dürften wir gar nicht mehr angeln.
Denn jedes haken eines Fisches bedeutet ihn zu verletzen und somit Schaden zu zufügen.
Daraus kann man nun ableiten, dass wir uns gar nicht über das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen die Köppe heiss Reden müssten.
Denn dies wäre soetwas von egal.


----------



## chester (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

@Ralle
naja scheint ja zu gehen, so ganz umbeleckt von der Materie scheinst du ja nicht zu sein. Auch wenn du physiologische Sinnesempfindung und Schmerz komplett zu trennen scheinst... Und ja ich bin wohl etwas vom Fach, auch wenn Fischphysiologie nun nicht mein Spezialgebiet ist.

@Angler
Es geht nicht um den Standpunkt als solchen, sondern um die Herleitung desselben. Solange diese nicht gewährleistet ist könnte das auch jede Hausfrau schreiben.


----------



## derkleine (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Das ist schon ein bisschen zum Verzweifeln. Eigentlich nimmt jeder Angler "in Kauf", dass der Fisch beim Angeln verletzt wird, und einen Schmerz empfindet. 

Klar ist auch, dass der Fisch zwar auf Verletzungen reagiert, aber keine "Leid-Gefühle" hat. 

Kaum ein Angler interessiert sich weitergehend dafür, ob der gehakte Fisch nun Schmerzen hat. Wir jagen und wollen Beute!  

Traurigerweise muss das Hobby durch Gutachten und wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen sozusagen vor dem Tieschutzgesetz geschützt werden. Denn sonst wird es noch von Tierschützern verboten zu Angeln um die Fische zu schützen. Dann gibt´s Fisch nur noch aus Zuchtanlagen die den Auflagen der Tierschutzbehörde entsprechen.....


Ich bin selbst ausgesprochener Tierfreund, halte diverse Tierarten usw. aber für mich ist klar, dass es manchmal auch übertrieben werden kann. Oder auch ganz falsch gemacht werden kann.

Das gibt es leider in allen Bereichen der Tierhaltung. Der Versuch die Tiere zu schützen, macht die Haltung oder das Leben der Tiere unmöglich, unrentabel oder schlechter. Hier müsste deutlich mehr grips verwendet werden.

In diesem Sinne: Petri Heil!:vik:


----------



## Dennis76 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Moin moin,
Ich denke wir tun uns als Angler keinen gefallen mit so einer diskusion in der Öffentlichkeit.


Ich hatte aber mal beim Angeln eine Interessante Unterhaltung mir einem Spatziegänger über dieses thema,da ich zum glück gerade beim Karpfenangeln war habe ich ihm die Montagen erklärt,dass der Haken nicht geschuckt werden kann usw,es lagen viele muschelschalen am Ufer als ihm erklärte das das die hauptnahrung von Karpfen sei und ich dem Mann anbot sie mal in der hand zu zerdrücken lehnte er doch dankend ab,obwohl ich immer verbandszeug dabei habe

Ich mag mir aber gar nicht vorstellen wenn ich den Mann beim Brandungsangeln getroffen hätte und ich gerade versucht hätte meinen Haken aus einem Untermaßigen Butt heraus zu Operrieren???????;+;+;+

Gruß Dennis


----------



## GandRalf (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Thema Schmerzempfinden und Ablenkung:

http://www.ndr.de/ndr2/start/fruehstueck_bei_stefanie/videos/fbs1267.html


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



derkleine schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein bisschen zum Verzweifeln. Eigentlich nimmt jeder Angler "in Kauf", dass der Fisch beim Angeln verletzt wird, und einen Schmerz empfindet.
> 
> Klar ist auch, dass der Fisch zwar auf Verletzungen reagiert, aber keine "Leid-Gefühle" hat.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, die Sache mit den Grips hört man auch von Vegetariern.
Mit mehr Grips würden wir alle auf Fleisch und evtl. auf Fisch verzichten.



Eigentlich ist es eine Frage der Ethik und Moral. Wie weit wollen wir gehen?

In den 60igern hat sich keiner nen Kopf drum gemacht ob der Fisch, Huhn, Kuh, Schwein etc. leiden oder Schmerzen empfinden.
Wenn man nun weitere Jahrzehnte zurück geht wird man dort andere ethische und moralische Verhaltensmuster finden.

Auch in vielen unserer Nachbarländer gibt es andere Ansichten zum Tierschutz.

Wie schaut es bei uns in 100 Jahren aus?

Ich denke aber auch, wenn man bei uns die Ehtik und Moral in Sachen Tierschutz besonders Fischschutz so hoch hängt, müsste man an vielen anderen Stellen erstmal anfangen.
Ich denke da an Wasserkraftwerke, Einleitung von Chemikialien in Flüssen etc.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Ich denke wir tun uns als Angler keinen gefallen mit so einer diskusion in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es nun OT ist.
Der BVO hat dazu etwas auf seiner Seite geschrieben. 
Es gibt ein Gutachten das besagt, man solle lieber die Haken im Maul der Fische lassen bevor man da gross "operiert".


----------



## Dennis76 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nun OT ist.
> Der BVO hat dazu etwas auf seiner Seite geschrieben.
> Es gibt ein Gutachten das besagt, man solle lieber die Haken im Maul der Fische lassen bevor man da gross "operiert".


 
Aber du Verstehst schon was ich mit dem BEISPIEL sagen wollte?


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Aber du Verstehst schon was ich mit dem BEISPIEL sagen wollte?




Ja, keine Sorge. War nur auch nur ein Tip am Rande.
Dieses Gutachten kennen viele Angler nicht.


Ich frage mich gerade, was wohl passiert wenn Morgen in der Zeitung steht, dass ein neues aktuelles Gutachten (von allen relevanten Instituten bestätigt) bewiesen hat, das Fische Schmerzen empfinden können.

Was dann?
Lösen sich alle "Angler"Verbände in Luft auf? Lösen sich die Angelvereine auf?

Oder darf ich dann zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbes einen Fisch haken und an der Leine mehrere Meter durch das Wasser ziehen?
Tierquälerei wird dann auf Grund des Nahrungserwerbes geduldet/ legitimiert?(VDSF IST- Zustand)



|kopfkrat:g


----------



## smithie (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was dann?


Dann werden wir Deutsche nur noch Tilapia und Shrimps aus thailändischen Mono-Aquakulturen essen, damit wir auf keinen Fall Tierquälerei (zumindest in Deutschland) zulassen.

Klingt für mich dann so wie "wir schalten unsere Atomkraftwerke ab und kaufen Strom aus Temelin"


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



chester schrieb:


> @Ralle
> naja scheint ja zu gehen, so ganz umbeleckt von der Materie scheinst du ja nicht zu sein. Auch wenn du physiologische Sinnesempfindung und Schmerz komplett zu trennen scheinst... Und ja ich bin wohl etwas vom Fach, auch wenn Fischphysiologie nun nicht mein Spezialgebiet ist.



Die physiologische Sinnesempfindung ist ein Reiz, der eine Reaktion auslöst. Das ist bei *allen* tierischen Lebewesen der Fall und ist unabdingbar für die Selbsterhaltung. Selbst Quallen, die über kein Gehirn verfügen, verarbeiten solche Reize.

Das, was wir Menschen unter "Schmerz" verstehen, ist eine Sinnesleistung, nämlich die subjektive, gefühlsmäßige Umsetzung eines solchen Reizes in Empfindungen. "Schmerz" im Sinne der menschlichen Gefühlswelt führt, je nach Intensität und persönlichem Empfinden, zu einem über die Gefahrenabwehr hinausgehenden und von der biomechanischen Einschränkung weitgehend unabhängigem Meid- und Schonverhalten.
Je "höher" ein Lebewesen entwickelt ist, um so ausgeprägter ist die Umsetzung des Reizes in "Schmerz". 

Und je "höher" eine Art entwickelt ist, um so subjektiver ist auch die Verarbeitung des Reizes in "Schmerz".

Wenn 10 Menschen gleicher Konstitution genau die gleiche Verletzung haben, ist das Schmerzempfinden höchst unterschiedlich, obwohl Rezeptoren und Reize nahezu identisch sind. 

Und die Wissenschaft kann diese 10 Menschen bis in die kleinste Faser zerlegen und untersuchen, aber sie wird nicht voraussagen können, welcher dieser Menschen sich nach der Verletzung einfach ein Pflaster draufpappt und zum Tagesgeschäft übergeht, und welcher drei Tage das Bett hütet. 

Und weil Fische eben nicht zu einem Schmerzempfinden fähig sind, können sie nach einer Verletzung im Rahmen der biomechanischen Einschränkungen sofort zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen. Und das müssen sie auch, weil sie sonst gefressen werden.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sorry tut mir leid, vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber:
> 
> Da schreibt der oberste naja Hüter der Fische und Gewässer des DAV eine Zusammenfassung zum Thema - Empfinden Fische Schmerz- eines der zentralen Themen , was der VDSF verpasst und der DAV übernehmen durfte, vermutlich u.a. um wenigstens die Gültigkeit und Anerkenntnis der DDR Fischreischeine zu erreichen ( nennt sich Interessenvertretung);-))
> 
> ...



|good:

Danke lieber A.

Was jedoch hiermit gleich wieder zum eigentlichen Thema gelenkt wird / werden soll...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du uns zum Kern zurückführst. Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Jedoch...
> 
> ...



Es geht im Thread also garnicht um die Studie, sondern um den Arbeitgeber des Verfassers.... |kopfkrat

Muss einem ja gesagt werden, nicht das man am Ende enttäuscht ist
vom Ausgang der Diskussion |wavey:

Grüßle


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

#h#h#h
Danke Herr Blauzahn


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es geht im Thread also garnicht um die Studie, sondern um den Arbeitgeber des Verfassers.... |kopfkrat
> 
> Muss einem ja gesagt werden, nicht das man am Ende enttäuscht ist
> vom Ausgang der Diskussion |wavey:
> ...




In der momentanen Situation ist die politische Aussage weit schwerwiegender, als die inhaltliche. 

Ich denke, das weißt Du selber aber auch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es geht im Thread also garnicht um die Studie, sondern um den Arbeitgeber des Verfassers.... |kopfkrat
> 
> Muss einem ja gesagt werden, nicht das man am Ende enttäuscht ist
> vom Ausgang der Diskussion |wavey:
> ...


 
Es geht hier schon um das Schmerzempfinden der Fische! 

Jedoch - und das ist ja das besondere - haben beide Verbände die zeitnah fusionieren wollen/sollen/müssen, völlig unterschiedliche Ansichten und Auffassungen zu diesem Thema. Dieser Einwand von Ralle24 sollte erlaubt sein und ist in meinen Augen sogar zwingend erforderlich. Denn dieses Thema ist nur eines von den gefühlten 2 Millionen Problemen die vor der Fusion nicht, dafür aber nach der Fusion umso schneller gelöst werden sollen. Und so ist die Zukunft dieser Studie eventuell ja wirklich nicht rosig! Und die Zukunft des Verfassers?|kopfkrat


----------



## smithie (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und die Zukunft des Verfassers?|kopfkrat


Dr. ing. vs. Prof. Dr. habil. ...


----------



## kumpelhunter (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Achtung, politisch nicht korrekt!

Ich frage mich nur warum in Deutschland Schächten oder schlimmer noch Beschneidung möglich ist.

Vielleicht sollten wir Angler nun vorsorglich auch unsere eigene Glaubensgemeinschaft mit uralten Traditionen ins Leben rufen- wen interessieren schon die anderen Grundrechte.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



kumpelhunter schrieb:


> Achtung, politisch nicht korrekt!
> 
> Ich frage mich nur warum in Deutschland Schächten oder schlimmer noch Beschneidung möglich ist.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir Angler nun vorsorglich auch unsere eigene Glaubensgemeinschaft mit uralten Traditionen ins Leben rufen- wen interessieren schon die anderen Grundrechte.



Weil die Angler keine Lobby haben.
Weil die Angler alle am Pennen sind und nicht auf die Strasse gehen.
(Meinewenigkeit nicht ausgenommen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Da hat mal ein VDSF-Verband auch was Gutes geleistet.

Auf der Seite des VFG-BW ist die Übersetzung der aktuellen Arbeit (2012) von Rose und weiteren zum Thema Schmerz/Leid/Bewusstsein bei Fischen etc. veröffentlicht worden, die bisher nur in Englisch vorlag (siehe Eingangspostig).

Als nun für jeden nachlesbare Übersetzung ins Deutsche vom Diplom-Biologen Andreas Heyd. 
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Rose_2012_Koennen_Fische_wirklich_Schmerzen_empfinden.pdf

Das waren die Punkte, die von den Wissenschaftlern bei den vielen vorliegenden Studien untersucht wurden:
1. ordnungsgemäße Durchführung der Schmerzforschung mit Fischen, einschließlich Fragen der experimentellen Erfassung von Schmerzen mit gültigen Messmethoden; 
2. technische und interpretatorische Probleme bei Studien, die ein Schmerzbewusstsein von Fischen nachgewiesen haben sollen; 
3. Hinweise aus einer Vielzahl von experimentellen und Feldstudien, die zwar nicht unbedingt durchgeführt wurden, um Schmerz zu erforschen, aber Einblicke in ein mögliches Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen geben; 
4. Behauptungen für ein Bewusstsein bei Fischen und
5. Kosten für den Menschen und die Fische aufgrund ungültiger Definitionen und falscher Überzeugungen über Schmerzempfindung und Leiden von Fischen. 


Das zusammengefasste Fazit der Arbeit:


> Die Auswertung wissenschaftlicher Studien, in denen das Schmerzempfinden der Fische untersucht wurde, würde zeigen, dass die in den Studien benutzten Methoden Mängel aufwiesen.
> 
> Gerade bei der Unterscheidung zwischen unbewusster (Nozizeption) und bewusster Schmerzwahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Die Beteiligten Wissenschaftler und Organsiationen:
J.D. Rose1, R. Arlinghaus2,3, S.J. Cooke4*, B.K. Diggles5, W. Sawynok6, E.D. Stevens7 & C.D.L. Wynne8
1
Department of Zoology and Physiology and Neuroscience Program, University of Wyoming, Department 3166, 
1000 East University Avenue, Laramie, WY 80521, USA; 
2
Department of Biology and Ecology of Fishes, Leibniz-Institute of Freshwater Ecology and Inland Fisheries, Müggelseedamm 310, 12587, Berlin, Germany; 
3
Inland Fisheries Management Laboratory, Department for Crop and Animal Sciences, Faculty of Agriculture and  Horticulture, Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin, Berlin, Germany; 
4
Fish Ecology and Conservation Physiology Laboratory, Department of Biology and Institute of Environmental  Science, Carleton University, 1125 Colonel By Drive, Ottawa, ON, Canada K1S 5B6; 
5
DigsFish Services, 32 Bowsprit Cres, Banksia Beach, QLD 4507, Australia;  
6
Infofish Australia, PO Box 9793, Frenchville, Qld 4701, Australia; 
7
Biomedical Sciences – Atlantic Veterinary College, University of Prince Edward Island, Charlottetown, PE, Canada, C1A 4P3; 
8
Department of Psychology, University of Florida, Box 112250, Gainesville, FL 32611, USA


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Tausende von Studien könnten behaupten, dass Fische keine Schmerzen erleiden können- die Delegierten würden weiterhin mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden das Gegenteil behaupten und uns Anglern das Leben schwer machen....

C & R wird für die Zukunft bundesweit verboten werden/ bleiben und Fische müssen nachts schlafen.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Servus.
Im Prinzip ist es Sche......egal ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können oder nicht, ihr werdet es niemals schaffen einem Nichtangler zu erklären welchen Sinn es hat einen Fisch nur aus Spass an der Freud 20 oder mehrmals zu Fangen und wieder freizulassen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Und?
Hier gehts ja nicht um c+r...

Zudem geht das eh keinen Nichtangler was an, ausser eben die Verbandsfunktionäre von VDSF/DAFV und DAV  und die jeweiligen Gesetzgeber.

Und da ist es dann gut, wenn so eine internationale Studie die Schwächen der Studien klar nachweist, die Fischen Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit andichten.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Servus.
Also wenns bei der Debatte ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden nicht um C&R geht weiß ich gar nichts mehr. Es geht darum ob ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen darf oder nicht. Angler argumentieren das Fische ja eh keine Schmerzen kennen und die Peta heinis  kommen genau mit dem Gegenteil. Was macht der Gesetzgeber er richtet sich nach der Mehrheit und das sind nun mal keine Angler. 
Also gehts irgendwie doch um C&R
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Es geht darum ob ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen darf oder nicht...
> ...Also gehts irgendwie doch um C&R


Nö, es geht schlicht drum, ob man überhaupt angeln "darf".

In Deutschland ist Angeln aktuell gesetzlich "Tierquälerei", auch wenn man Fische mitnimmt.

Das verwerten ist nur eine der möglichen, gesetzlich geduldeten "Entschuldigungen" für die gesetzliche "Tierquälerei" Angeln - das Endziel der "Gutmenschen" ist aber nach wie vor das komplette Angelverbot - vollkommen unabhängig von c+r.

Denn wer Fische zum essen will, braucht weder Rute, Schnur noch Haken noch überhaupt angeln - der kann auch Reusen nehmen z. B.. 

Angesichts dessen sind solche internationalen, wissenschaftlichen Studien für mit für Angler nicht negativen Ergebnissen gutzuheissen (gerade wenn die vom von den spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern immer gerne angeführten Rose als Hauptautor stammen..).

*Und das hat rein gar nix mit c+r zu tun - da gehts schlicht ums Angeln als solches.*

Auf der Seite des VFG-BW ist die Übersetzung der aktuellen Arbeit (2012) von Rose und weiteren zum Thema Schmerz/Leid/Bewusstsein bei Fischen etc. veröffentlicht worden, die bisher nur in Englisch vorlag (siehe Eingangspostig).

Als nun für jeden nachlesbare Übersetzung ins Deutsche vom Diplom-Biologen Andreas Heyd. 
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Rose_2012_Koennen_Fische_wirklich_Schmerzen_empfinden.pdf

Das waren die Punkte, die von den Wissenschaftlern bei den vielen vorliegenden Studien untersucht wurden:
1. ordnungsgemäße Durchführung der Schmerzforschung mit Fischen, einschließlich Fragen der experimentellen Erfassung von Schmerzen mit gültigen Messmethoden; 
2. technische und interpretatorische Probleme bei Studien, die ein Schmerzbewusstsein von Fischen nachgewiesen haben sollen; 
3. Hinweise aus einer Vielzahl von experimentellen und Feldstudien, die zwar nicht unbedingt durchgeführt wurden, um Schmerz zu erforschen, aber Einblicke in ein mögliches Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen geben; 
4. Behauptungen für ein Bewusstsein bei Fischen und
5. Kosten für den Menschen und die Fische aufgrund ungültiger Definitionen und falscher Überzeugungen über Schmerzempfindung und Leiden von Fischen. 


Das zusammengefasste Fazit der Arbeit:


> Die Auswertung wissenschaftlicher Studien, in denen das Schmerzempfinden der Fische untersucht wurde, würde zeigen, dass die in den Studien benutzten Methoden Mängel aufwiesen.
> 
> Gerade bei der Unterscheidung zwischen unbewusster (Nozizeption) und bewusster Schmerzwahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Die Beteiligten Wissenschaftler und Organsiationen:
J.D. Rose1, R. Arlinghaus2,3, S.J. Cooke4*, B.K. Diggles5, W. Sawynok6, E.D. Stevens7 & C.D.L. Wynne8
1
Department of Zoology and Physiology and Neuroscience Program, University of Wyoming, Department 3166, 
1000 East University Avenue, Laramie, WY 80521, USA; 
2
Department of Biology and Ecology of Fishes, Leibniz-Institute of Freshwater Ecology and Inland Fisheries, Müggelseedamm 310, 12587, Berlin, Germany; 
3
Inland Fisheries Management Laboratory, Department for Crop and Animal Sciences, Faculty of Agriculture and  Horticulture, Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin, Berlin, Germany; 
4
Fish Ecology and Conservation Physiology Laboratory, Department of Biology and Institute of Environmental  Science, Carleton University, 1125 Colonel By Drive, Ottawa, ON, Canada K1S 5B6; 
5
DigsFish Services, 32 Bowsprit Cres, Banksia Beach, QLD 4507, Australia;  
6
Infofish Australia, PO Box 9793, Frenchville, Qld 4701, Australia; 
7
Biomedical Sciences – Atlantic Veterinary College, University of Prince Edward Island, Charlottetown, PE, Canada, C1A 4P3; 
8
Department of Psychology, University of Florida, Box 112250, Gainesville, FL 32611, USA


----------



## Dunraven (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Im Prinzip ist es Sche......egal ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können oder nicht, ihr werdet es niemals schaffen einem Nichtangler zu erklären welchen Sinn es hat einen Fisch nur aus Spass an der Freud 20 oder mehrmals zu Fangen und wieder freizulassen.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Genau so wenig kann man 

- einem nicht Reiter erklären welchen Sinn es macht Pferde durch die ganze Welt zu schicken um Preise bei Turnieren zu gewinnen und sie dabei enorme Belastungen auszusetzen.

- einem nicht Reiter erklären welchen Sinn es macht aus Spaß an der Freud ein Pfed zu halten und zu reiten.

- nicht Hundebesitzer erklären warum man ein Jagdtier in einer kleinen Wohnung hält und es nur 2-3x am Tag raus läßt, aus Spaß an der Freud.

usw. usw.

Und vieles davon ist auch ganz normal und allgemein anerkannt, genau wie das Angeln in England, Holland und vielen anderen Ländern. 

Von Brandzeichen usw. rede ich noch gar nicht, die zwar kontrovers diskutiert werden, wo man aber auch gegen Gesetzesvorhaben mit Erfolgen oder Teilerfolgen vorgeht.

Und all das wird auch meist von Leuten entschieden die nicht unbedingt diese Hobbies teilen, aber die als Politiker für Lobbyarbeit, Schlagzeilen und die Meinung von vielen empfänglich sind. Und der Ruf des Angeln ist bei Nichtanglern deutlich besser als Du es darstellen willst. Die sind eher dagegen das man Fische tötet als das sie gegen das Angeln an sich sind. Angeln ist etwas ganz natürliches und normales, das wissen die. Die Gesetzesprobleme interessieren die betroffenen Angler, die normalen Bürger die nicht angeln, aber kennen oft nicht die Probleme und wundern sich wenn man manche bürokratischen Regelungen erklärt. Und sie konnen die oft genau sowenig verstehen wie die Angler. 
Denn solche Regelungen kommen nicht durch Nichtangler zustande, sondern aufgrund der Einflußnahme von Angelgegnern.

Sag doch mal einem Politiker der gänzlich unbelastet ist mit dem Thema das Du 90.000 Wähler in Deinem Bundesland vertrittst die ANgeln und dann zeigst Du ihm die Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung fürs Angeln (wieviele große Marken haben mit Angelspots schon geworben), die marktwirtschaftliche  Bedeutung des Angelns und was Angelvereine alles leisten, dazu die Studie. Wie wird wohl sein Bild vom Angeln danach aussehen? Das ändert sich doch nur wieder wenn dann PETA und Co, oder irgendwelche wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter die im BUND, ect. sind und nichts fürs Angeln über haben, dann ebenfalls Einfluss nehmen. Und die haben oft die bessere Lobby. 

Aber ein Nichtangler bildet sich seine Meinung halt nach dem was man ihm sagt und was er sieht und hört. Von daher ist es kein Problem dem Nichtangler was zu erklären, das Problem ist das beide Seiten es machen, und dann die Entscheidung dadurch fällt wer nachhaltigeren Eindruck macht. und das sind oft die mit der besseren Lobbyarbeit, bzw. diejenigen welche mehr Wähler für ihr Thema begeistern können. Bei den Millionen von Hundebesitzern und den vielen Pferdebesitzern, zusammen mit dem Stellenwert von beidem in der Gesellschaft, da wären massive Änderungen zu deren Nachteil politischer Selbstmord, das wissen die Politiker. Angeln, wen juckt es, da gibt es ja keinen der dort einen Protest breit trampeln würde. Bei Pferden und Hunden wäre BILD vorne mit dabei, und andere würden nachziehen. Massive Medienattacke mit Shitstorm bei Facebook inklusive.


----------



## gründler (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Es ist schon erschreckend wie viele leute sich hier als Angler tarnen,aber was erwartet man von diesen.....Körner und Soja.....da schwächelt der Neurokontex schon mal.


#h


----------



## magi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Die ganze Diskussion läuft mal wieder in die AB typische Grundhaltung. Ob und wie Fische Schmerz empfinden sei aufgrund zahlreicher und vor allem kontroverser Studien zu diesem Thema erstmal dahin gestellt. Solange wir den Fisch nicht fragen können, werden wir auch keine dogmatische Antwort auf diese Frage erhalten. Das hat auch nichts mit Körnern und Soja zu tun, sondern mit einer mMn realistischen Sicht der Dinge. Ich finde die Klärung dieser Frage auch ehrlich gesagt nur sekundär wichtig.  Schlussendlich ist und bleibt die (Sport)fischerei ein Eingriff in die Natur , sodass die Forderung nach einem vernüftigen Grund nachvollziehbar ist- ob so oder so. Außerdem: Als wenn hier die Masse der Angler deshalb aufhören würde zu fischen wenn es klar wäre, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden, oder seit ihr so konsequent und esst deshalb kein Fleisch mehr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Schlussendlich ist und bleibt die (Sport)fischerei ein Eingriff in die Natur , sodass die Forderung nach einem vernüftigen Grund nachvollziehbar ist


Hier ist aber das Thema nunmal nicht Naturschutz - sondern Tierschutz..

Und genauso interessant:
Wg. Naturschutz braucht man gesetzlich auch keinen vernünftigen Grund - nur wg. Tierschutz..


----------



## magi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Wenn ich die ganze Diskussion im Wesentlichen verfolge geht es hier doch schwerpunktmäßig um die Inkompetenz Stellung zur gennannten Frage  des jetzt einzigen Verbandes der Anglerschaft, im Sinne dieser, zu beziehen. Das man an der Basis über die Unfähigkeit Einzelner Entscheidungsträger dort nur den Kopf schütteln kann hat wahrscheinlich mittlerweile jeden erreicht. Aber mal ernsthaft: Selbst wenn der Verband geschlossen hinter diesen Studien stehen bzw. sich dafür einsetzen würde, dass ggf. Fische fortan einen anderen Status eingeräumt bekommen. Ich behaupte das interessiert (fast) keine Sau aus der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung. Die Organe, die sich dann damit befassen müssen haben die Studien beider Seiten vorliegen und leben in einer Zeit, in der es völlig normal und gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist Tiere auf die menschliche Ebene, als guten Freund sozusagen, zu erheben. Was glaubt ihr, wie die entscheiden.. Wir sind auch einfach in vielen Punkten zu angreifbar. Und diese Punkte werden gerne ignoriert, um sich dann im Kollektiv auf einfache Wahrheiten einzuschwören. Man kann in diesem Kontext auch die Umwelteinwirkungen nicht außen vor lassen. Hier mal ein Link zu einem zugegeben extremen Beispiel: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Um Verbände gehts hier nur insofern, als dass man die loben konnte diesmal für ihre Arbeit - den DAV siehe Eingangsposting für die Zusammenfassung und den VDSF für die Übersetzung ins Deutsche..

Hier geht es ansonsten nur darum, dass eine Gruppe internationaler, renommierter  Wissenschaftler Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen nicht sieht und  Studien, die das auf Grund deren Systematik und Fragestellung anders sehen, auseinander genommen hat.

Mich freut das jedenfalls, wenn man bei zukünftig zu erwartenden Diskussionen damit handfeste Argumente renommierter Wissenschaftler in die Hand kriegt (gerade Rose wurde ja gerne von den spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern selber immer wieder angeführt) - dass das nicht jedem so wie mir gefallen wird, ist mir schon klar, muss es ja auch nicht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier geht es ansonsten nur darum, dass eine Gruppe internationaler, renommierter Wissenschaftler Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen nicht sieht und Studien, die das auf Grund deren Systematik und Fragestellung anders sehen, auseinander genommen hat.


 
Genau- und damit schließt sich der Kreis zum C & R! Diese Studie dürfte vor Gericht im Falle einer Anklage bei C&R eine wichtige Rolle in der Strategie der Verteidigung spielen. Demnach wäre eine Verurteilung sehr unwahrscheinlich- im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. 

Diese Studie ist auch wichtig, um allen Angelgegnern (also auch denen* in* unseren Angelverbänden |supergri) den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Auch Du siehst das falsch.
Es geht keinesfalls um c+r und da schliesst sich auch kein Kreis.


*Es geht schlicht drum, ob man überhaupt angeln "darf".*

In Deutschland ist Angeln aktuell gesetzlich "Tierquälerei", auch wenn man Fische mitnimmt.

Das verwerten ist nur eine der möglichen, gesetzlich geduldeten "Entschuldigungen" für die gesetzliche "Tierquälerei" Angeln - das Endziel der "Gutmenschen" ist aber nach wie vor das komplette Angelverbot - vollkommen unabhängig von c+r.

Denn auch wer Fische zum essen will, braucht weder Rute, Schnur noch Haken noch überhaupt angeln - der kann auch Reusen nehmen z. B.. 

Angesichts dessen sind solche internationalen, wissenschaftlichen Studien für mit für Angler nicht negativen Ergebnissen gutzuheissen (gerade wenn die vom von den spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern immer gerne angeführten Rose als Hauptautor stammen..).

*Und das hat rein gar nix mit c+r zu tun - da gehts schlicht ums Angeln als solches.*

Auf der Seite des VFG-BW ist die Übersetzung der aktuellen Arbeit (2012) von Rose und weiteren zum Thema Schmerz/Leid/Bewusstsein bei Fischen etc. veröffentlicht worden, die bisher nur in Englisch vorlag (siehe Eingangspostig).

Als nun für jeden nachlesbare Übersetzung ins Deutsche vom Diplom-Biologen Andreas Heyd. 
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Rose_2012_Koennen_Fische_wirklich_Schmerzen_empfinden.pdf

Das waren die Punkte, die von den Wissenschaftlern bei den vielen vorliegenden Studien untersucht wurden:
1. ordnungsgemäße Durchführung der Schmerzforschung mit Fischen, einschließlich Fragen der experimentellen Erfassung von Schmerzen mit gültigen Messmethoden; 
2. technische und interpretatorische Probleme bei Studien, die ein Schmerzbewusstsein von Fischen nachgewiesen haben sollen; 
3. Hinweise aus einer Vielzahl von experimentellen und Feldstudien, die zwar nicht unbedingt durchgeführt wurden, um Schmerz zu erforschen, aber Einblicke in ein mögliches Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen geben; 
4. Behauptungen für ein Bewusstsein bei Fischen und
5. Kosten für den Menschen und die Fische aufgrund ungültiger Definitionen und falscher Überzeugungen über Schmerzempfindung und Leiden von Fischen. 


Das zusammengefasste Fazit der Arbeit:


> Die Auswertung wissenschaftlicher Studien, in denen das Schmerzempfinden der Fische untersucht wurde, würde zeigen, dass die in den Studien benutzten Methoden Mängel aufwiesen.
> 
> Gerade bei der Unterscheidung zwischen unbewusster (Nozizeption) und bewusster Schmerzwahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Die Beteiligten Wissenschaftler und Organsiationen:
J.D. Rose1, R. Arlinghaus2,3, S.J. Cooke4*, B.K. Diggles5, W. Sawynok6, E.D. Stevens7 & C.D.L. Wynne8
1
Department of Zoology and Physiology and Neuroscience Program, University of Wyoming, Department 3166, 
1000 East University Avenue, Laramie, WY 80521, USA; 
2
Department of Biology and Ecology of Fishes, Leibniz-Institute of Freshwater Ecology and Inland Fisheries, Müggelseedamm 310, 12587, Berlin, Germany; 
3
Inland Fisheries Management Laboratory, Department for Crop and Animal Sciences, Faculty of Agriculture and  Horticulture, Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin, Berlin, Germany; 
4
Fish Ecology and Conservation Physiology Laboratory, Department of Biology and Institute of Environmental  Science, Carleton University, 1125 Colonel By Drive, Ottawa, ON, Canada K1S 5B6; 
5
DigsFish Services, 32 Bowsprit Cres, Banksia Beach, QLD 4507, Australia;  
6
Infofish Australia, PO Box 9793, Frenchville, Qld 4701, Australia; 
7
Biomedical Sciences – Atlantic Veterinary College, University of Prince Edward Island, Charlottetown, PE, Canada, C1A 4P3; 
8
Department of Psychology, University of Florida, Box 112250, Gainesville, FL 32611, USA


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Wir werden wohl nicht auf einen Nenner kommen #c...

Urteile gegen Angler bei C&R wurden auf Grund von bei Tieren unnötig verursachten Schmerzen (§ 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG ) gefällt- das ist so aber gemäß der Studie nicht möglich. Das sagt zumindest das Fazit der Studie. Zitat: _"Behauptungen, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden, wären daher unbegründet. "_

Und die Rechtsprechung in D ist nun mal nur auf begründete Argumentationen gegen die vorsätzlichen oder fahrlässigen Verhaltensweisen jedes einzelnen möglich! 

Auch wenn dadurch das C&R in D nicht legalisiert wird- für die Verteidigung im Falle einer Anzeige ist die Studie hilfreich!

Soll ich noch weiter ausholen und den Übergang zu Frau Dr. herstellen? Brandzeichen bei Pferden sind ok, aber bei Fischen...#q.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Natürlich sind solche Verurteilungen weiterhin möglich - welche Untersuchung in Betracht gezogen und welche wie gewertet wird liegt schlicht im Ermessen unabhängiger Richter.

c+r ist nur ein einzelner Aspekt beim Angeln - es geht aber den schmerzempfindenden Gutmenschen um Abschaffung des Angelns, nicht um Abschaffung von c+r..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> welche Untersuchung in Betracht gezogen und welche wie gewertert wird liegt schlicht im Ermessen unabhängiger Richter.


 
Nein, jede Verteidigung hat die Möglichkeit die Zulassung von Gutachtern/ Gutachten zu beantragen! Und die Anträge können nur mit nachvollziehbarer Begründung abgelehnt werden. Und diesbezüglich hast Du einen wichtigen Begriff genannt- *unabhängige* Richter! Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der Richter am zuständigen Amtsgericht bezüglich der Angelei "Laie" ist und somit auf Gutachten angewiesen ist.

Urteile gegen Angler bei C&R wurden auf Grund von bei Tieren unnötig verursachten Schmerzen (§ 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG ) gefällt- das ist so aber gemäß der Studie so nicht möglich. Das sagt zumindest das Fazit der Studie. Zitat: _"Behauptungen, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden, wären daher unbegründet. " _

Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten....

Aber egal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Und??
Da gehts um c+r - diese Studie ist schlicht fürs Angeln als solches wichtig, nicht für oder gegen c+r - das ist einfach viel zu kurz gesprungen und nur ein kleiner Teilaspekt.

Es geht aber den schmerzempfindenden Gutmenschen um Abschaffung des Angelns, nicht um Abschaffung von c+r...

Und wenn die das Angeln als solches erst mal verboten haben sollten, brauchst Du Dir eh keinerlei Gedanken wg. dem kleinen Teilaspekt c+r mehr machen...


----------



## ernie1973 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Finde die Studie recht interessant und als Nicht-Naturwissenschaftler auch informativ!

Bisher konnte mir auch noch niemand erklären, warum Menschen nur so zum Spaß z.B. reiten dürfen, bzw. Pferde - als hochentwickelte Säugetiere - ohne tatsächlich praktischen Nutzen (wie früher z.B. als Zugtiere) und ohne Notwendigkeit NUR ZUM SPAß - als Hobby - oder aus Profitgier halten, dressieren, züchten usw. dürfen, OHNE dass da einer wegen der bloßen Spaß-Haltung zur Belustigung meist vermögender Menschen ein Fass aufmacht!?

Uns Angler giftet man an und die Reiter bedürfen keiner weiteren Rechtfertigung für ihr HOBBY?

Versteh´ ich nicht!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Sinnvoller Grund wäre da z. B. die Verwendung der Pferde für Lasagne........


----------



## ernie1973 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sinnvoller Grund wäre da z. B. die Verwendung der Pferde für Lasagne........



Der vernünftige Grund zur Tötung ist dann gegeben - kaufe mein Hundefutter (Frischfleisch) direkt am Schlachthof - dort gibt s auch Pferd - die Haltung zur Fleischgewinnung wäre mit "Lasagne-Fleischproduktion" zum menschlichen Verzehr (--> rhein. Sauerbraten!!!) auch gegeben - aber für die Haltung von Pferden "nur so zum Spaß" taugt dieses (scherzhafte) Argument wohl kaum - die wird in Deutschland aber weitestgehend kritiklos gebilligt.

Beruhen die Unterschiede evtl. auf einer besseren Lobby der Reiter?....oder einer einflussreicheren Lobby?

*g*

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Beruhen die Unterschiede evtl. auf einer besseren Lobby der Reiter


Ja........


----------



## magi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

@ Thomas

Ich sehe  Angeln grundsätzlich selbst im geltenden Gesetzeskontext nicht als Tierquälerei (solange ein vernünftiger Grund besteht). Jeder der sowas vor Gericht bringt würde, zu Recht, kläglich scheitern! Da brauchen wir keine neue Gesetzeslage. Weiterhin sehe ich auch ehrlich gesagt keine ernst zu nehmenden Bemühungen das Angeln generell abschaffen zu wollen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> .. jede Verteidigung hat die Möglichkeit die Zulassung von Gutachtern/ Gutachten zu beantragen! Und die Anträge können nur mit nachvollziehbarer Begründung abgelehnt werden. .


 
Ja, und jede Staatsanwaltschaft wir die gegenteiligen Gutachten vorlegen, sonst könnte sie sich von vorne herein die Anklage sparen.




> Und diesbezüglich hast Du einen wichtigen Begriff genannt- *unabhängige* Richter!


 
Jupp, sie sind unabhängig und können dann entscheiden, welchem Gutachten sie eher Glauben schenken.



> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der Richter am zuständigen Amtsgericht bezüglich der Angelei "Laie" ist und somit auf Gutachten angewiesen ist.


 
Und genau das könnte ein Nachteil sein, denn Angler hätten da eventuell Verständnis.





> Urteile gegen Angler bei C&R wurden auf Grund von bei Tieren unnötig verursachten Schmerzen (§ 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG ) gefällt- das ist so aber gemäß der Studie so nicht möglich. Das sagt zumindest das Fazit der Studie. Zitat: _"Behauptungen, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden, wären daher unbegründet. " _
> 
> Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten....


 
Und wie gesagt, andere Gutachten sehen das etwas anders, somit steckt der Richter in einer Zwickmühle und er muss nun entscheiden, welchem Gutachten er eine höhere Beweiskraft zuordnet und entscheidet dann dementsprechend.

Ich glaube dieses "neue" Gutachten könnte etwas positives in zukünftigen Prozessen bringen, muss es aber nicht. 

Ideal wäre es, wenn diese Gutachten über alle Instanzen hinweg ein Musterurteil zur Folge hätte, dann wäre es etwas für die Zukunft. Solange dies aber nicht so ist, ist es nur ein Gutachten neben anderen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und in Ländern, wo C&R gem. Fischereigesetz verboten ist, da bleibt dem Richter noch nicht einmal die Wahl, denn ein Verstoß gegen ein Gesetz bleibt ein Verstoß gegen ein Gesetz. Und wenn Angler so blöde sind C&R zuzugeben, dann dürften sie Pech gehabt haben, da nützt dann auch kein Gutachten.

Es bleibt aus meiner Sicht auch mit diesem Gutachten alles wie gehabt, solange es keine Anwendung vor Gericht findet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

So isses..

Nu liegts an der "Lobby", was vernünftiges aus dem Gutachten zu machen...............


----------



## magi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Sehe ich genauso wie dorschgreifer; ohne Präzidenzurteil wird sich nichts ändern. Man dürfte also im Falle eines Verfahrens immer noch viel Glück für einen Freispruch brauchen.. Insbesondere aufgrund bereits vorhandener und rechtkräftiger Urteile gegen Angler (lebender Köfi, c+r, Hälterung etc.)


----------



## chris_85 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Ich glaube dieses "neue" Gutachten könnte etwas positives in zukünftigen Prozessen bringen, muss es aber nicht.



von einem gutachten ist dieser wisch allerdings noch sehr weit entfernt.

Nichteinmal als wissenschaftlichen Text würde ich es bezeichnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

http://www.fv-berlin.de/news/empfinden-fische-schmerzen-1
Ob Frau Dr. das auch kennt und entsprechend tätig wird ??

Tierschutzgesetz ist ja Bundesgesetz und sie damit in der Pflicht mit dem Bundesverband (VDSF)DAFV......

Und PETA zeigt ja immer noch dauernd Angler und Vereine wg. Verstössen gegen das TSG an...

Hat Frau Dr. da schon alle zuständigen Ministerien in den Ländern unterrichtet (Landwirtschaft meist zuständig für Fischerei.
Innenminister, damit die die Staatsanwaltschaften unterrichten damit die solche Anzeigen von PETA gleich auf den Müll schmeissen)??

Oder hält sie es wie es bisher immer im (VDSF)DAFV scheint:
Kohle kassieren und nix für Angler tun??

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266580


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Wird sich wohl nichts ändern, denn,

Zitat: 


 "Die neue Studie hegt deutliche Zweifel an dem nach menschlichen Maßstäben definierten Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen"

aber:

 "Der endgültige Beleg für das Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen steht noch aus."

Da wird es auch in Zukunft sicher noch einige, schützermotivierte "Gegenstudien" geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Und?

Zu was zahlt man Verbände, die sollen endlich mal aktiv werden, das nennt man Lobbyarbeit.


Siehe Schlussabsatz:


> *Was bedeutet das alles für den Nutzer von Fischen?*
> 
> Juristisch gesehen sind grundlose Zufügungen von Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden an Tieren gemäß § 1 Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Allerdings ist die Strafbarkeit solcher Handlungen nach § 17 Tierschutzgesetz ausschließlich an die Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit gekoppelt.
> 
> ...



ich muss da nix anglerfeindliches rauspicken, das machen schon PETA und Konsorten - wie sich der (VDSF)DAFV positioniert, werden wir ja vielleicht mal irgendwann auch mitkriegen:
Anglerfeindlich wie PETA oder endlich mal mit Lobbyarbeit für Angler


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Zu was zahlt man Verbände, die sollen endlich mal aktiv werden, das nennt man Lobbyarbeit.
> 
> ...




Hast du da viel Hoffnung?#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Bein denen, die dafür bezahlt werden, um für organisierte Angelfischer Lobbyarbeit zu machen?


ööööööööööööhmmmmm............

Sieht man schon daran, dass z. B,. Arlinghaus im Ausland für seine Arbeit geehrt wird (http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Presse/120525_pm_fsbi_medal_forschungsverbund.pdf) während er bisher vom VDSF verteufelt wurde........

Ob ich jetzt glaube, dass das bei Frau Dr. und ihrem Präsidium anders wird?


öööööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt glaube, dass das bei Frau Dr. und ihrem Präsidium anders wird?




Ich weiß, dass *mir* immer anders wird, wenn ich von denen höre oder lese......


----------



## urpils (6. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Hier noch ein aktueller Link:

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Empfinden-Fische-Schmerzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



urpils schrieb:


> Hier noch ein aktueller Link:
> 
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-
> Meldungen/Empfinden-Fische-Schmerzen



Hatten wir doch schon im Original verlinkt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.fv-berlin.de/news/empfinden-fische-schmerzen-1
> Ob Frau Dr. das auch kennt und entsprechend tätig wird ??
> 
> Tierschutzgesetz ist ja Bundesgesetz und sie damit in der Pflicht mit dem Bundesverband (VDSF)DAFV......
> ...


----------



## urpils (6. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ja Thomas hast Recht, ist vom Inhalt das selbe. Halt nur ein weiterer Link mit Anmerkungen von Fisch&Fang...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Anmerkungen?
Wo bitte, hab nur den normalen Text aus der Pressemitteilung gefunden..
Muss man sich da einloggen??


----------



## urpils (6. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ist wohl wirklich 1 zu 1 der Text...

Aber viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, was das für uns Angler bedeutet und welche Auswirkungen es hat, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

ok., danke!

Dachte schon, ich hätte was übersehen.


----------



## Leon Mager (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Ein Angler sitzt immer halb vor Gericht wenn er seinem Hobby nachgeht. Aber was ist mit dem Berufsfischern.Netze und Reusen wo sich Fische zu tode zappeln. Dazu sagt keiner der Schlaumeier was. Ist doch alles Kappes weil unsere Vereine zu jedem Mist ja und Amen sagen.


----------



## Knispel (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Leon Mager schrieb:


> Ein Angler sitzt immer halb vor Gericht wenn er seinem Hobby nachgeht. Aber was ist mit dem Berufsfischern.Netze und Reusen wo sich Fische zu tode zappeln. Dazu sagt keiner der Schlaumeier was. Ist doch alles Kappes weil unsere Vereine zu jedem Mist ja und Amen sagen.


 
Sag mir bitte wieso ich halb vor Gericht sitze, wenn ich mich korrekt verhalte. 
Berufsfischerei und Angeln ist kein Vergleich, Reusen stellen ist in vielen Vereinen heute noch statthaft, wird also auch von Anglern durchgeführt ( eine Reuse muss zumindest hier jeden Tag vor Sonnenaufgang geleert werden ).
Wo sagen unsere Vereine zu jeden Mist Ja und Amen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Wo sagen unsere Vereine zu jeden Mist Ja und Amen ?


In ihren Verbänden, die Funktionäre da haben die Vereine gewählt und bezahlt - und da nicken sie eben alles ab...

Daher kommt ja fast alles, was Angler heute an Unsinn ausbaden müssen..

Auch, dass sich gerade der VDSF bisher aller Forschung verschlossen hat, die für Angler und das Angeln positiv sein könnte - und bisher ist im (VDSF)DAFV nichts anderes zu bemerken.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Theoretisch ist doch die blanke Theorie, um die Frage ob Fische Schmerz empfinden können, völliger Unfug.
Wenn wir von Schmerz reden, wie wir Menschen ihn für uns definieren, dann kann man doch die Sache an sich banal hinterfragen:
Angenommen ich packe einen Mensch am Ohr und ziehe dolle dran oder fasse ihn mit einem Griff, wie z.B. in einer Kampfkunst wie Aikido üblich und führe ihn herum, dann sind wir uns einig, dass der Mensch ganz dumm gesagt => Aua hat.
Und weil diese Sache höllische Schmerz verursacht macht er was?
Eben, er macht gar nix, lässt stattdessen alles mit sich machen, um noch weitere oder gar stärkere Schmerzen zu vermeiden und zwar instinktiv ohne drüber groß nachzudenken.

Und jetzt kommt der Herr Tierschützer oder PETA- Depp um die Ecke und behauptet, dass der Fisch große Schmerzen hat, obwohl er nach besten Kräften Gegenwehr leistet.

Ja nee, iss klar, total logisch: Der Fisch ist uns da völlig überlegen, denn er gehört zu den Überlebewesen an der Spitze der Evolution, die aller Schmerzen zum Trotz, selbige ignorieren können, bei gleichzeitig entschlossener Gegenwehr.|uhoh:

Wer solche Gedanken hat, dem empfehle ich dringend seine vegane Lebensweise abzulegen, denn nur wer derart unter Eisen- und Vitamin B12- Mangel leidet, mangels Nahrungsmittel tierischer Herkunft, kann ohne Drogenkonsum solche Wahrnehmungs- und Hirnfunktionsstörungen haben.:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Nur zur Erinnerung:
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist ja stolz darauf, das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz - das ja nachweisbar so nicht auf wissenschaftlicher Grundlage beruht - mit in den Bundestag eingebracht und durchgesetzt zu haben.......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung:
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist ja stolz darauf, das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz - das ja nachweisbar so nicht auf wissenschaftlicher Grundlage beruht - mit in den Bundestag eingebracht und durchgesetzt zu haben.......



Wundert mich nicht, sieht auch aus wie jemand der vegan lebt und zudem ist sie in einer Partei aktiv, die ich nicht mal wählen würde, komme was wolle.


----------



## Leon Mager (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte wieso ich halb vor Gericht sitze, wenn ich mich korrekt verhalte.
> Berufsfischerei und Angeln ist kein Vergleich, Reusen stellen ist in vielen Vereinen heute noch statthaft, wird also auch von Anglern durchgeführt ( eine Reuse muss zumindest hier jeden Tag vor Sonnenaufgang geleert werden ).
> Wo sagen unsere Vereine zu jeden Mist Ja und Amen ?


Weil jeder selbst ernannter UWschützer seinen Senf loslassen muß obwohl sie wenig Ahnung haben wovon sie reden. Du kannst dich am Wasser noch so korekt verhalten die selbst ernannten finden immer was.Ich kenne Berufsfischer die ihre NETZE NICHTtäglich nachschauen. Wollen wir Angler aber unsere Fische im Setzkescher bei einem Angeltag  8-9 Std. frisch halten gibt es eine Anzeige.Nun komm mir nicht noch mit Kühlbox gibt es ja. Oder schau dir mal Berichte über Berufsfischer im Fernsehen an (gab es schon öfter) da wird der Fang einfach ins Boot gekippt und zappelt sich tot.


----------



## Leon Mager (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In ihren Verbänden, die Funktionäre da haben die Vereine gewählt und bezahlt - und da nicken sie eben alles ab...
> 
> Daher kommt ja fast alles, was Angler heute an Unsinn ausbaden müssen..
> 
> Auch, dass sich gerade der VDSF bisher aller Forschung verschlossen hat, die für Angler und das Angeln positiv sein könnte - und bisher ist im (VDSF)DAFV nichts anderes zu bemerken.


Da hast du Recht. Unsere Vereine sollten uns Angler vertreten und nicht zu jeder unsinnigen Studie ja sagen. Es gibt im Netz genug Studien zum nachlesen.Bei einigen streuben sich die Haare unter welchen Bedingungen und Unwissen diese erfolgten.


----------



## volkerm (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Da man sie nicht fragen kann (ich mein jetzt die Fische), ist die Diskussion Nonsens. 
Und wahrscheinlich geht's jedem ordentlich zurückgesetzten Fisch, der mal im Maulwinkel gehakt und zurückgesetzt wurde besser, als dem, der vom Schleppnetz erwischt und tot zurückgeschmissen wurde. So what?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Leon Mager schrieb:


> Unsere Vereine sollten uns Angler vertreten


 
Wieso? Rühmen sich doch alle einen einheitlichen Bundesverband DAFV - ist ja laut eigenen Angaben "der" NATURSCHUTZVERBAND -geschaffen zu haben. Also vertreten die in erster Linie Naturschützer. Und das tun sie doch mit den Verboten (durch nachweislich teilwiese nicht haltbare Argumentationen) gegen uns Angler ganz gut.

Frau Dr. wird bestimmt ab Oktober richtig Gas geben. Wenn sie auf der großen politischen Bühne keine Rolle mehr spielt und große Gentechnikkonzerne sich aus Europa verabschieden, dann ist der DAFV eventuell die einzige Bühne. Dann kann zukünftig noch mehr Natur geschützt werden (Ja, Naturschutz ist wichtig- aber er muss sinnvoll sein!).

Und zum eigentlichen Thema. Wirtschaftlich "sinnvolle" Schmerzen und Leiden bei Tieren sind von Frau Dr. ja vertretbar (Brandzeichen etc.)- also darf der Berufsfischer den Fang auch weiterhin ins Boot kippen oder der Schleppnetzfischer den Meeresboden umpflügen. Da hört man nix zu- aber einen Fisch zurücksetzen bedeutet ab vor den Kadi. #q Und wenn ich richtiges Elend sehen will, dann gucke ich mir eine Verkehrskontrolle von Tiertransportern an. Oder die Transporte von lebenden Fischen im Rahmen von Umsetzmaßnahmen in Vereinen. Diese Form von Tierquälerei nennt man dann Hege. So wie Wettfischen auch Hegefischen ist. Man dreht sich das doch so hin wie man es braucht- das ist Politik. Bloß bei Verbandspolitik ist eines anders als bei der richtigen Politik. Die großen Parteien brauchen ein Wahlprogramm um Wähler für sich zu gewinnen- für den Vorsitz in einem Verband benötigt man weder Programm noch Ziele.


----------



## kati48268 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...für den Vorsitz in einem Verband benötigt man weder Programm noch Ziele...


...oder Angelschein oder Ahnung vom Thema oder Erfahrung oder Basisnähe oder Demokratieverständnis oder Engagement oder Transparenz oder Offenheit gegenüber Medien oder Interesse oder... _upps, total off topic. Tschuldigung, Herr Administratör, ist mir so rausgerutscht und meine Entf-Taste ist defekt. |rotwerden
Zurück zum Thema._


----------



## mathei (7. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wieso? Rühmen sich doch alle einen einheitlichen Bundesverband DAFV - ist ja laut eigenen Angaben "der" NATURSCHUTZVERBAND -geschaffen zu haben. Also vertreten die in erster Linie Naturschützer. Und das tun sie doch mit den Verboten (durch nachweislich teilwiese nicht haltbare Argumentationen) gegen uns Angler ganz gut.
> 
> Frau Dr. wird bestimmt ab Oktober richtig Gas geben. Wenn sie auf der großen politischen Bühne keine Rolle mehr spielt und große Gentechnikkonzerne sich aus Europa verabschieden, dann ist der DAFV eventuell die einzige Bühne. Dann kann zukünftig noch mehr Natur geschützt werden (Ja, Naturschutz ist wichtig- aber er muss sinnvoll sein!).
> 
> Und zum eigentlichen Thema. Wirtschaftlich "sinnvolle" Schmerzen und Leiden bei Tieren sind von Frau Dr. ja vertretbar (Brandzeichen etc.)- also darf der Berufsfischer den Fang auch weiterhin ins Boot kippen oder der Schleppnetzfischer den Meeresboden umpflügen. Da hört man nix zu- aber einen Fisch zurücksetzen bedeutet ab vor den Kadi. #q Und wenn ich richtiges Elend sehen will, dann gucke ich mir eine Verkehrskontrolle von Tiertransportern an. Oder die Transporte von lebenden Fischen im Rahmen von Umsetzmaßnahmen in Vereinen. Diese Form von Tierquälerei nennt man dann Hege. So wie Wettfischen auch Hegefischen ist. Man dreht sich das doch so hin wie man es braucht- das ist Politik. Bloß bei Verbandspolitik ist eines anders als bei der richtigen Politik. Die großen Parteien brauchen ein Wahlprogramm um Wähler für sich zu gewinnen- für den Vorsitz in einem Verband benötigt man weder Programm noch Ziele.


 
wollte gerade aus holen. ups zu spät. |good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wieso? Rühmen sich doch alle einen einheitlichen Bundesverband DAFV - ist ja laut eigenen Angaben "der" NATURSCHUTZVERBAND -geschaffen zu haben. Also vertreten die in erster Linie Naturschützer. Und das tun sie doch mit den Verboten (durch nachweislich teilwiese nicht haltbare Argumentationen) gegen uns Angler ganz gut.
> 
> Frau Dr. wird bestimmt ab Oktober richtig Gas geben. Wenn sie auf der großen politischen Bühne keine Rolle mehr spielt und große Gentechnikkonzerne sich aus Europa verabschieden, dann ist der DAFV eventuell die einzige Bühne. Dann kann zukünftig noch mehr Natur geschützt werden (Ja, Naturschutz ist wichtig- aber er muss sinnvoll sein!).
> 
> Und zum eigentlichen Thema. Wirtschaftlich "sinnvolle" Schmerzen und Leiden bei Tieren sind von Frau Dr. ja vertretbar (Brandzeichen etc.)- also darf der Berufsfischer den Fang auch weiterhin ins Boot kippen oder der Schleppnetzfischer den Meeresboden umpflügen. Da hört man nix zu- aber einen Fisch zurücksetzen bedeutet ab vor den Kadi. #q Und wenn ich richtiges Elend sehen will, dann gucke ich mir eine Verkehrskontrolle von Tiertransportern an. Oder die Transporte von lebenden Fischen im Rahmen von Umsetzmaßnahmen in Vereinen. Diese Form von Tierquälerei nennt man dann Hege. So wie Wettfischen auch Hegefischen ist. Man dreht sich das doch so hin wie man es braucht- das ist Politik. Bloß bei Verbandspolitik ist eines anders als bei der richtigen Politik. Die großen Parteien brauchen ein Wahlprogramm um Wähler für sich zu gewinnen- für den Vorsitz in einem Verband benötigt man weder Programm noch Ziele.


Defätisten - die LV und die im BV haben doch gesagt , dass alles gut wird.
;-))

Hoffen und harren.....

Man muss nur Vertrauen haben und denen Zeit lassen, das Thema dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266580

Hier:
Thema wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse zu Schmerz/Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen


----------



## phirania (8. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Also,auf die Gefahr hin das man mich jetzt Steinigt.
Jede Kreatur hat ein Nervensystem   und empfindet Schmerz,nur sollte man dabei unterscheiden und nicht mit Menschlichem Schmerz vergleichen. 
Beim Einem ist es Schmerz beim Anderen   ist es Stress und Stress ist doch ein Vorstadium von Schmerz. 
Vor allem sollte man mit der Kreatur und der Natur Respektvoll umgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*

Schmerz und Stress sind zuerst einmal biologisch notwendige Reaktionen auf äußere Reize zum überleben (Stress z. B.: Adrenalinausstoss zur Fluchtvorbereitung oder zur Fortpflanzung etc. muss nicht per se negativ sein)

In wie weit man das mit Schmerz IMMER einfach negativ besetzen kann, kannst Du auch mal in einem SadoMaso-Club nachfragen....

Fische sind zudem eben nicht in der Lage, Schmerz bewusst als negativen Faktor wahrzunehmen, sie reagieren schlicht instinktiv darauf - im Gegensatz z. B. zum Menschen oder höheren Wirbeltieren, die sich auch selber bewusst sein können..

Das sind die biologischen Fakten (wie auch vom Professor Arlinghaus, Rose etc. schön dargestellt).

Das enthebt nicht davon, anständig mit Natur und Kreatur umzugehen, hat aber faktisch eben nix miteinander zu tun......


----------



## urpils (8. August 2013)

*AW: Können Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden?*



> Das enthebt nicht davon, anständig mit Natur und Kreatur umzugehen, hat aber faktisch eben nix miteinander zu tun......


Anständig mit der Natur umgehen, damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt! Egal ob Kochtopfangler oder C+R (ich bin von jedem etwas), einfach der Natur und allen Kreaturen Respekt entgegen bringen. Dann passt das schon...

Leider geht es in anderen Ländern anders ab... das habe ich heute schon im TV-Thread gepostet:



> Hab beim Zappen gestern zufällig einen neuen Sender entdeckt:
> 
> Sport1 US HD
> 
> ...


----------

